# 

## kosny

Witajcie,
Na wstępie zaznaczę, że z elektryki  to ze mnie laik. Jestem na etapie przed położeniem instalacji elektrycznej w całym domu i chciałbym się Was poradzić, aby zrobić to raz, a dobrze. 
 Założenia są takie, aby system pomagał w codziennym życiu był prosty i nie kosztował fortuny, jak również obniżał koszty w trakcie eksploatacji.

Prosiłbym, abyście podpowiedzieli:
1.	 Jakiego typu/ rodzaju zastosować kable dla wymienionych funkcji
2.	Czy poszczególną funkcję da radę wykonać w obszarze/na bazie systemu alarmowego
3.	Jakie komponenty będą potrzebne do zrealizowania poszczególnego zadania
4.	Co można przewidzieć na ewentualną późniejszą rozbudowę? Dodatkowe kable, dodatkowe zaciski w skrzynce ect?
5.	Ile to mniej więcej mogłoby kosztować i gdzie można zakupić

Byłbym zainteresowany następującymi funkcjami, nie wiem czy moje propozycje rozwiązań są do wykonania:

1.	Sygnalizacja napełnienia szamba (sms oraz komunikat na wyświetlaczu, że osiągnięto max. Poziom np. 90% pojemności)
BTW, możecie podpowiedzieć jaki zastosować pływakowy wskaźnik poziomu z przełącznikiem maksymalnego położenia)
2.	Obniżenie temperatury grzewczej po wyjściu z domu (w momencie załączenia alarmu, sterownik na kotle dostaje sygnał do obniżenia nastawionej temperatury)
Pytanie: jakie komponenty będą potrzebne do realizacji tego zadania?
3.	Obniżenie temperatury po godzinie np.  23-6 (na podobnej zasadzie, jak pkt 2, np. o godzinie 23 zostaje załączony alarm strefowy (okna, drzwi) i zarazem jest to sygnał do obniżenia temperatury) , chyba, że istnieją termostaty z ustawnikiem czasowym…
4.	Wyłączenie zasilania dla zbędnych urządzeń elektrycznych, wyłączenie światła (w momencie załączenia alarmu następuje odcięcie dopływu prądu do wybranych obwodów elektrycznych) – jakieś styczniki?
5.	Automatyczne podlewanie ogrodu z rana lub wieczorem (synchronizacja z czujnikiem wilgotności, stacją pogodową + sprawdzenie obecności w ogrodzie (tu raczej byłby już potrzebny jakiś zalążek inteligencji)
6.	Obniżenie prędkości w rekuperatorze (lub nawet zupełne wyłączenie) – załączenie alarmu = obniżenie prędkości
7.	Strefowe ogrzewanie – w dzień wyższa temperatura w strefie dziennej, w nocy obniżenie (coś w stylu jak punkt 3, ale na odwrót)
8.	Sterowanie oświetleniem zewnętrznym – czujniki zmierzchu?
9.	Symulacja obecności podczas dłuższego urlopu – troszkę wyklucza się z punktem 4, ale może jest to do przejścia
10.	Sygnalizacja otwartych okien przed wyjściem z domu – alarm + kontaktrony wystarczą?
11.	Sygnalizacja czadu i dymu, gazu, zalania – wszystko w zakresie alarmu
12.	Sterowanie pompą obiegową – załączenie alarmu = wyłączenie pompy (mogłoby wchodzić w zakres punktu 4)

Mile widziane wszelkie sugestie, podpowiedzi,  inne pomysły, rozwiązania.

----------


## stkop

Założenia funkcjonalne jak najbardziej sensowne i w zasadzie gratuluję bo widać, że masz dobry pomysł na usprawnienia w domu. Jednak od strony wykonawczej bez jakiś konkretnych decyzji sprzętowych niewiele "in blanco" można doradzić na 100%. Jak zwykle w takich sytuacjach doradzam poszukanie łebskiego wykonawcy  [takiego, którego nie zdziwi żadna z wymienionych funkcji],  który również dobierze sprzęt i zorganizuje infrastrukturę... dobrze by było gdybyś wstrzymał się z zakupem reku i pieca tak by wykonawca mógł sprawdzić ich konstrukcje pod kątem integracji z systemem sterowania.

----------


## homelogic

Czyli mamy sterowanie oświetleniem i gniazdami w całym domu (ptk 4 + 8 ), do tego ogrzewanie strefowe (2+3+7+12), wentylacja (6) oraz alarm. Jako bonus dochodzi szambo i ogród. 
To jest średnio zaawansowany inteligentny dom, a nie prosta automatyka. Aczkolwiek to jest sprawa semantyki czy terminologii. W sumie brakuje rolet i klimatyzacji aby dobić do książkowej definicji  :wink: .

Teoretycznie temat ogarną prawie wszystkie systemy dostępne na rynku, ale zalecałbym daleko idącą ostrożność i odpornośc na marketing. Generalnie nastaw się że jest to integracja wszystkich instalacji, więc poniżej kilkudziesięciu tysi nie zejdziesz (no chyba że masz mieszkanie 50 m). Najtrudniejszym tematem zawsze jest ogrzewanie i wentylacja, niewiele jest systemów które radzą sobie z tym naprawdę dobrze (BTW, do sterowania rekuperacją przydałyby się czujniki co2).

----------


## kasprzyk

> Witajcie,
> Na wstępie zaznaczę, że z elektryki  to ze mnie laik. Jestem na etapie przed położeniem instalacji elektrycznej w całym domu i chciałbym się Was poradzić, aby zrobić to raz, a dobrze. 
>  Założenia są takie, aby system pomagał w codziennym życiu był prosty i nie kosztował fortuny, jak również obniżał koszty w trakcie eksploatacji...
> 
> .


Sprecyzuj co to dla Ciebie jest fortuna  :wink: 
Wymagania jakie sobie założyłeś, nie należą do tych najbardziej podstawowych, nie próbuj się pchać w robienie takich rzeczy na centralce alarmowej, bo nic dobrego z tego nie wyjdzie.
Napisz jaki budżet chciałbyś na to przeznaczyć.

----------


## kosny

dzięki za komentarze, troszkę mnie zasmuciliście informacją, że raczej nie uda się tego wykonać na bazie systemu alarmowego.

Założenia są następujące:

- budżet maksymalny (elektryka, alarm, automatyka) - 15 000 zł
- montaż elektryki (okablowanie, punkty świetlne, gniazda itd) - rodzinny elektryka (ale nie automatyk) + ja do pomocy
- alarm - zewnętrzna firma
- automatyka - zewnętrzna firma

Z racji tego, ze na koniec września chcielibyśmy tynkować ściany, należałoby położyć wszystkie wymagane okablowanie. Tutaj prośba do Was, jakiego typu kabli najlepiej użyć do wyżej wymienionych funkcji. Nie chciałbym pruć ścian po tynkowaniu, a chciałbym mieć również możliwość ewentualnej rozbudowy w późniejszym czasie.

Ps. Firma Satel ogarnęłaby alarm i automatykę? Czy jest to realne do wykonania za 10-12k? Możecie ewentualnie kogoś innego zaproponować lub podpowiedzieć jakieś inne rozwiązanie?

Zawsze mogę zacząć rezygnować z niektórych punktów i odłożyć je na później do wykonania (np. 9)

----------


## kasprzyk

Przygotowanie infrastruktury okablowania jest najważniejsze, proponowałbym dobrze zainwestować na tym etapie, a kiedyś w przyszłości zastosować system dedykowany dla IB.
Najlepiej zastosować system scentralizowany, wszystkie przewody do jednego punktu (np. główna rozdzielnica budynku) niestety teraz należałoby wstępnie wybrać system, żeby nie ponosić strat z tytułu źle położonych lub nie potrzebnych przewodów, nie bez znaczenia jest także wielkość rozdzielnicy którą należy dobrać do wszystkich elementów.
Proponuję Ci poprosić o wstępną wycenę np. w firmie Nexwell, dodatkowo możesz zamówić prezentację systemu w dowolnym Tobie pasującym miejscu.
Jeżeli będziesz zdecydowany na konkretne rozwiązanie - doradzę co i jak z przewodami.
Na poszczególne pytania w Twoim pierwszym poście postaram się odpowiedzieć jak tylko znajdę wolny czas.
pzdr

----------


## S***mee

Tak jak pisze przedmówca, w celu ograniczenia ilości niepotrzebnego okablowania oraz ewentualnego kucia ścian w przypadku ich braku, warto już na tym etapie wybrać system IB. Warto by system miał możliwość integracji z innymi systemami sterowania. Nie wszystko da się wysterować na stykach, nieraz potrzebny jest port RS232/485, bramka LON/KNX/Bacnet, itp.
Warto też zastanowić się jakie urządzenia użyjesz w instalacji a przynajmniej: jaki sterownik do pieca, klimy; podgląd z monitoringu, stanu domu; rodzaj oświetlenia(LED, żarowe, świetlówki itp); itd. Wszystkie te informacje pozwolą na dobranie odpowiedniego rozwiązania.

----------


## kosny

> Przygotowanie infrastruktury okablowania jest najważniejsze, proponowałbym dobrze zainwestować na tym etapie, a kiedyś w przyszłości zastosować system dedykowany dla IB.
> Najlepiej zastosować system scentralizowany, wszystkie przewody do jednego punktu (np. główna rozdzielnica budynku) niestety teraz należałoby wstępnie wybrać system, żeby nie ponosić strat z tytułu źle położonych lub nie potrzebnych przewodów, nie bez znaczenia jest także wielkość rozdzielnicy którą należy dobrać do wszystkich elementów.
> Proponuję Ci poprosić o wstępną wycenę np. w firmie Nexwell, dodatkowo możesz zamówić prezentację systemu w dowolnym Tobie pasującym miejscu.
> Jeżeli będziesz zdecydowany na konkretne rozwiązanie - doradzę co i jak z przewodami.
> Na poszczególne pytania w Twoim pierwszym poście postaram się odpowiedzieć jak tylko znajdę wolny czas.
> pzdr


Z powyższego rozumiem, że rodzaj okablowania zależy jaki system wybiorę? Nie ma uniwersalnego okablowania na potrzeby sytemu inteligentnego domu?

Generalnie rozważam KNX, Twój sugerowany Nexwell i Satel, ale nadal jestem w temacie zielony mimo, że niejeden już temat został przeze mnie przeczytany. Proszę o jakieś naprowadzenie, podpowiedzi, może jakieś linki do konkretnych artykułów lub kart technicznych itp. Był plan położenia instalacji we wrześniu, ale niestety wszystko stoi w miejscu....

----------


## homelogic

> Z powyższego rozumiem, że rodzaj okablowania zależy jaki system wybiorę? Nie ma uniwersalnego okablowania na potrzeby sytemu inteligentnego domu?


Nie ma uniwersalnego. Jak chcesz to można zrobić hybrydę gwiazdy z magistralą. Rysujemy projekty wykonawcze takich rozwiązań.




> Generalnie rozważam KNX, Twój sugerowany Nexwell i Satel, ale nadal jestem w temacie zielony mimo, że niejeden już temat został przeze mnie przeczytany. Proszę o jakieś naprowadzenie, podpowiedzi, może jakieś linki do konkretnych artykułów lub kart technicznych itp. Był plan położenia instalacji we wrześniu, ale niestety wszystko stoi w miejscu....


KNX to zawsze najpewniejsze wyjście bo to tak naprawdę jedyny standard na rynku. Satel to z kolei drugi biegun, nieprzetestowana tanizna o skromniutkich możliwościach i długą drogą przed sobą. 

Nexwell to taki kompromis pośrodku. Duże możliwości integracji. Cena mogłaby być trochę bardziej atrakcyjna i trochę konserwatywny w designie, ale generalnie całkiem ok. Sęk w tym że bardzo dużo jest systemów tego pokroju (niewielki producent będący jednocześnie głównym integratorem) i jest w czym wybierać. W takim przypadku należy rozglądac się za systemem najlepiej spełniającym dane założenia i w dugiej kolejności szukać producentów w naszym rejonie Polski.

----------


## dendrytus

> w dugiej kolejności szukać producentów w naszym rejonie Polski.



Owszem, o ile chce się na dzień dobry obniżyć wartość domu o 30 tys zł i mieć problem za kilka lat.
W Polsce jest około 50 producentów systemów ID i żaden nie dorównuje jakością KNX z Intelektronika, mimo, że ten z kolei nie dorównuje jakością Tokka czy MDT.
Praktycznie żaden z tych systemów nie jest kompatybilny z czymkolwiek. Rzadkością jest kompatybilność z integrą satala, o innych centralach nie warto nawet wspominać.
Żaden z polskich ID nie potrafi sterować podłogówką, to też taka ciekawostka. Ale trwają prace, jak twierdzą producenci ID. Jak widać bezowocne od kilku lat. 
Obsługa rolet jest w standardzie, ale żaluzji to już wyzwanie dla takich systemów. Ale trwają prace, jak twierdzą producenci ID.
O wsparciu dla AGD czy fotowoltaiki czy choćby dla pomiarów mediów można od razu zapomnieć, chociaż jak twierdzą producenci trwają prace.

Nie oszukujmy, się za kilka lat większości z tych systemów nie będzie, ale pewnie powstanie kolejne 50, których większość również nie przetrwa 10 lat.
Prawda jest też taka, że kto nie będzie miał KNX, to za mniej niż 10 lat będzie gorzko płakał.
http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&u  act=8&ved=0CDYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.knx.org%2  Ffileadmin%2Fdownloads%2F08%2520-%2520KNX%2520Flyers%2FKNX%2520city%2FKNX_city_Engl  ish.pdf&ei=UQAMVIKYO4viaJOegagJ&usg=AFQjCNH_LE09O_  5f86Hmks_NX6o5fa5rWw&bvm=bv.74649129,d.d2s

http://knx.org/media/docs/downloads/KNX-Flyers/KNX%20city/KNX-city_en.pdf

Jak widać są już rozwiązania i pracuje nad nimi kilka tysięcy inżynierów, a po przeciwnej stronie jest grupa kilku zapaleńców w każdej z firm, co daje nam góra kilka set osób (pewnie jest to 100 może 200 osób), bez pieniędzy na badania i dostępu do laboratoriów i technologii.

A czym to owocuje? ŻADEN z polskich producentów ID nie ma w ofercie czujki obecności i co gorsza nie da się podłączyć już istniejących na rynku. 
Można to oczywiście próbować zastąpić czujnikiem PIR, kontaktronem, jakimiś barierami w futrynach i co tam jeszcze przyjdzie do głowy plus oczywiście super rozbudowany algorytm. W ch*j pieniędzy, czasu, a i tak nie będzie to działać tak, jak czujka obecności od KNX za 700 zł od Berkera.

Próba zastąpienia czujnika obecności czujnikime PIR od alarmu przypomina próbę przerobienia trabanta na limuzynę.

Taka ciekawostka, dwa-trzy tygodnie temu naprawiałem instalację KNX, chyba jedna z pierwszych w Polsce z 97 roku. Koszt naprawy 350 zł, bo padł przekaźnik w module. Jak twierdził właściciel była to druga poważna usterka od czasu założenia instalacji.
Jedynie wymieniano wyłączniki na ścianach na bardziej współczesne, na ABB Triton, jakieś 5 lat temu. Też ja je wymieniałem.

Inną ciekawostką jest PEŁNA dokumentacja instalacji. Kilkadziesiąt stron z opisami co i od czego jest. Nawet dodano dokumentację od rolet ponieważ pierwotnie ich niebyło, a później od żaluzji. Jest też karta na której wpisane są wszystkie zmiany, przeglądy i usterki.
A cały projekt dodatkowo był na kilku dyskietkach i CD.

Instalacji niedługo stuknie 20 lat i jak właściciel kupi sobie Opla Amperę i panele PV, to doda jeden moduł i będzie miał ładowanie samochodu przy pomocy instalacji z przed prawie 20 lat.

Oczywiście instalacja nie została wykonana przez pana Henia, który napisał sobie, że robi  instalacje KNX, a od punktu liczy sobie 9 zł. Ciekawe tylko dlaczego pan Henio zawsze zagadnięty przez potencjalnego inwestora o KNX twierdzi, że to bezsensowne, drogie  i psujące się bajery. O innych systemach które też zna i montował, ma podobne zdanie.

PS.
KNX.org nie zna pana Henia i nie przypomina sobie, aby certyfikował takiego wykonawcę.

----------


## homiq

> W Polsce jest około 50 producentów systemów ID i żaden nie dorównuje jakością KNX z Intelektronika, mimo, że ten z kolei nie dorównuje jakością Tokka czy MDT.
> [


niby jak to oceniłeś?   
(ja co jakiś czas rozkrawam urządzenia KNX-a i jakoś nie widzę plusów a raczej taniznę w środku jak chociażby chińskie przekaźniki)




> Praktycznie żaden z tych systemów nie jest kompatybilny z czymkolwiek. Rzadkością jest kompatybilność z integrą satala, o innych centralach nie warto nawet wspominać.[


nasz system jest kompatybilny m.in. z satelem (satel ma czasem problemy komunikacyjne zarówno po rs i knx,  porządna integracja to synergia obu stron)




> Żaden z polskich ID nie potrafi sterować podłogówką, to też taka ciekawostka. Ale trwają prace, jak twierdzą producenci ID. Jak widać bezowocne od kilku lat. 
> Obsługa rolet jest w standardzie, ale żaluzji to już wyzwanie dla takich systemów. Ale trwają prace, jak twierdzą producenci ID.[


u nas od wielu lat...  




> O wsparciu dla AGD czy fotowoltaiki czy choćby dla pomiarów mediów można od razu zapomnieć, chociaż jak twierdzą producenci trwają prace.[


bzdura, modbus, lon, tcp/ip, rs232, rs485, mbus  jaki licznik wybierasz?    tylko po cholerę ci taka funkcja, ja wolę jak mój klient kupi sobie głośniki Bose do ogrodu bo ich obecność poczuje a wskazanie użycia mediów obejrzy raz w trakcie odbioru instalacji...  no może raz na rok spojrzy na sumaryczny wykres i co z niego wywnioskuje? to co zestawi 6 rachunków w excel'u 




> Nie oszukujmy, się za kilka lat większości z tych systemów nie będzie, ale pewnie powstanie kolejne 50, których większość również nie przetrwa 10 lat.[


dajesz nam jeszcze tylko 3 lata  :sad: 
zmartwię cię, że nasz skutecznie realizowany plan przewiduje co innego




> A czym to owocuje? ŻADEN z polskich producentów ID nie ma w ofercie czujki obecności i co gorsza nie da się podłączyć już istniejących na rynku. 
> Można to oczywiście próbować zastąpić czujnikiem PIR, kontaktronem, jakimiś barierami w futrynach i co tam jeszcze przyjdzie do głowy plus oczywiście super rozbudowany algorytm. W ch*j pieniędzy, czasu, a i tak nie będzie to działać tak, jak czujka obecności od KNX za 700 zł od Berkera.[


dowolny PIR + jedna z presetowanych akcji sprawę rozwiązuje
korelacja z czasami pomiędzy wykryciem ruchu, ze zmierzchem, ze stanem rolet, opóźnienie po zgaszeniu manualnym...  coż jeszcze potrzeba, i w czym ten Berker oprócz tego, że jest 10x droższy jest lepszy ?

Dendrytus - cenię sobie profesjonalizm i edukację ale rzeczy, które wyżej wypisujesz mijają się z prawdą
jesteś zwolennikiem KNX to bądź ale konkurencji nie lekceważ i nie oceniaj bo to największy grzech  :wink: 

piszesz o technice, niuansach a zapominasz o Kliencie
dla mnie najważniejszy jest efekt końcowy, czytaj : ŁATWOŚĆ OBSŁUGI

pozdrawiam!

----------


## dendrytus

> niby jak to oceniłeś?   
> (ja co jakiś czas rozkrawam urządzenia KNX-a i jakoś nie widzę plusów a raczej taniznę w środku jak chociażby chińskie przekaźniki)


iPad też jest chiński. 
Jak już rozbierasz urządzenia KNX, to obejrzyj sobie chińskiego HDL, szczególnie moduł wyjść o 16A obciążalności, a dowiesz o co mi chodziło z jakością.
Co do zastosowanych podzespołów, to jest dla mnie bez znaczenia czy są to niemieckie, chińskie czy z Pernambuco lub somali, o ile to co podaje karta katalogowa jest minimalną prawdą i SPEŁNIA OKREŚLONE NORMY, co jest standardem dla urządzeń KNX




> nasz system jest kompatybilny m.in. z satelem (satel ma czasem problemy komunikacyjne zarówno po rs i knx,  porządna integracja to synergia obu stron)


To wiem, ale ja pisałem, że WIĘKSZOŚĆ.



> u nas od wielu lat...


To wiem, ale ja pisałem, że WIĘKSZOŚĆ.



> bzdura, modbus, lon, tcp/ip, rs232, rs485, mbus  jaki licznik wybierasz?    tylko po cholerę ci taka funkcja, ja wolę jak mój klient kupi sobie głośniki Bose do ogrodu bo ich obecność poczuje a wskazanie użycia mediów obejrzy raz w trakcie odbioru instalacji...  no może raz na rok spojrzy na sumaryczny wykres i co z niego wywnioskuje? to co zestawi 6 rachunków w excel'u


Wasz system to potrafi? To świetnie, ale ja pisałem, że WIĘKSZOŚĆ.
Owszem, też tak uważałem do niedawna jeśli chodzi o ID. W przypadku IB już tak nie jest i takie dane upraszają obsługę np. budynku pod wynajem.
Dodatkowo dochodzi koncepcja KNX city i inteligentnych liczników, które nie długo wszyscy będziemy musieli mieć.
Niezależnie od tego co o myślę o "inteligentnych" licznikach, to one staną się faktem, tak samo jak KNX city.
Warto być na to przygotowanym.



> dajesz nam jeszcze tylko 3 lata 
> zmartwię cię, że nasz skutecznie realizowany plan przewiduje co innego


Nikomu nic nie daję, to nie ja zadecyduję.
Na waszej stronie trzeba się nieźle przekopać, żeby dowiedzieć się, że HomiQ potrafi obsługiwać ŻALUZJE.
O ile każdy sterownik żaluzjowy obsłuży żaluzje, rolety i zasłony, to sterownik rolet już niekoniecznie. Np. Satel potrafi sterować roletami, ale żaluzjami już nie.





> dowolny PIR + jedna z presetowanych akcji sprawę rozwiązuje
> korelacja z czasami pomiędzy wykryciem ruchu, ze zmierzchem, ze stanem rolet, opóźnienie po zgaszeniu manualnym...  coż jeszcze potrzeba,


Obawiam się, że nie. Czujka obecności to czujka obecności, a czujnik ruchu to czujnik ruchu.
Ale skoro uważasz, że czujka PIR od alarmu + jedna z presetowanych akcji sprawę rozwiązuje korelacja z czasami pomiędzy wykryciem ruchu, ze zmierzchem, ze stanem rolet, opóźnienie po zgaszeniu manualnym, może zastąpić to:



> Przy wykryciu ruchu osób wysyła telegram danych zgodnie z zdefiniowanymi parametrami.
>                                                   - oszczędzanie energii poprzez wł−/wyłączenie światła, zależne od wykrycia obecności i natężenia oświetlenia, ogrzewania itp , 
> - z 4 wyjściami, z możliwością niezależnego ustawienia parametrów, 
> - z 3 trybami pracy – czujnik obecności i czujnik natężenia ruchu i sygnalizator ruchu, 
> - z obiektem do zapamiętania poziomu natężenia oświetlenia zadziałania, 
> - z potencjometrami do zmiany nastawy poziomu natężenia oświetlenia, czułości i czasu opóźnienia, 
> - możliwość użycia  jako pojedynczy czujnik, czujnik główny lub jednostka rozszerzająca, 
> - z nakładaną przesłoną ograniczającą obszar pola wykrycia
> http://www.berker.com/polen/katalog/?type=98&controller=article&action=direct_link&gui  d=2009-03-10%2000:00:00%20472878&article_number=75264001


 to moje gratulacje
Ale może zakup i pobaw się takim czujnikiem, zamiast



> ja co jakiś czas rozkrawam urządzenia KNX-a


Jak już dojdziesz do wniosku, że 



> dowolny PIR + jedna z presetowanych akcji sprawę rozwiązuje
> korelacja z czasami pomiędzy wykryciem ruchu, ze zmierzchem, ze stanem  rolet, opóźnienie po zgaszeniu manualnym...  coż jeszcze potrzeba,


to nie to samo co czujnik obecności, to może ci się przydać
http://www.berker.com/polen/katalog/?type=111&file=eib/pdf/75264001.pdf&controller=download




> i w  czym ten Berker oprócz tego, że jest 10x droższy jest lepszy ?


W tym samym w czym 20 letnie AUDI 200 Quattro jest lepsze od 10x tańszego Trabanta Limousine




> rzeczy, które wyżej wypisujesz mijają się z prawdą


Ale ja pisałem, że WIĘKSZOŚĆ, ma problemy i padnie.




> piszesz o technice, niuansach a zapominasz o Kliencie
> dla mnie najważniejszy jest efekt końcowy, czytaj : ŁATWOŚĆ OBSŁUGI
> 
> pozdrawiam!


To moje instalacje w KNX nie są łatwe w obsłudze?

----------


## kasprzyk

> Z powyższego rozumiem, że rodzaj okablowania zależy jaki system wybiorę? Nie ma uniwersalnego okablowania na potrzeby sytemu inteligentnego domu?
> 
> Generalnie rozważam KNX, Twój sugerowany Nexwell i Satel, ale nadal jestem w temacie zielony mimo, że niejeden już temat został przeze mnie przeczytany. Proszę o jakieś naprowadzenie, podpowiedzi, może jakieś linki do konkretnych artykułów lub kart technicznych itp. Był plan położenia instalacji we wrześniu, ale niestety wszystko stoi w miejscu....


Dla ścisłości - nie jestem zwolennikiem Satela dla tego typu instalacji.
Robiłem całkiem niedawno wycenę samego osprzętu potrzebnego do obsłużenia IB. Suma katalogowa netto wyszła 15930zł.
Na tą kwotę składają się: płyta główna (20 wejść wbudowanych) panel LCD 8,4", karta CCTV (4 kamery analogowe), karta LAN (do połączenia z siecią, sterowanie systemem poprzez internet w dowolnym urządzeniu obsługującym dedykowaną aplikację) karta videodomofonu, karta GSM (powiadamianie, dwustronna komunikacja) karta magistrali (konieczna do obsługi wszystkich magistralnych urządzeń, na niej można podłączyć do 32 urządzeń) moduł przekaźnika 8-mio krotny (czyli np. sterowanie 8 niezależnymi strefami grzewczymi, czy inne dowolne urządzenia sterowane na zasadzie ON/OFF) 3 moduły oświetleniowe (24 niezależne kanały )  + 2 moduły (1dno i 4-ro krotny) sterowanie 5-cioma roletami.

Cena zależy od wielkości instalacji, aczkolwiek pewne elementy pozostają "stałe" - niektórzy dla całego domu dla oświetlenia wykorzystają 1 moduł 8mio krotny, inni poświęcą go na samą łazienkę. 
pzdr

----------


## kosny

bardzo ciekawa dyskusja się tutaj rozwinęła, jednak nadal nie jestem zdecydowany na konkretny system, a czas nagli i wypadałoby rozpocząć układanie instalacji. Może zacznijmy drobnymi kroczkami, tak będzie mi łatwiej  :smile: 

- mam już rów wykopany od rozdzielni głównej do domu - wybrany przewód 5x10 YKY (ok czy nie ok?) - proszę skomentować
- oświetlenie - wybrany przewód 4x1,5 YDYP - będzie odpowiedni dla każdego systemu? Jeżeli chodzi o KNx nawet by się zgadzało http://www.knxforum.pl/viewtopic.php...8cfe0128c566bf

Pytanie czy to ma być przewód ułożony:
a) od oświetlenia do włącznika i od włącznika do rozdzielni
b) od oświetlenia bezpośrednio do rozdzielni

(nie przewiduję "dyskoteki" w domu i jakiś sekwencji czy scen świetlnych jak na pokazie laserowym  :big tongue: )

- gniazdka - wybrany przewód 3x2,5 YDYP - każdy pokój łączony po obwodzie od gniazda do gniazda

Proszę o komentarz czy do tej pory wymienione kable będą współpracowały z każdym systemem? 

Proszę o w miarę pilną odpowiedź, najwyższy czas rozpocząć układanie instalacji...

----------


## dendrytus

> Pytanie czy to ma być przewód ułożony:
> a) od oświetlenia do włącznika i od włącznika do rozdzielni


Rozwiązanie droższe, ale pozostawelające pole manewru na przyszłość




> b) od oświetlenia bezpośrednio do rozdzielni


Rozwiązanie tańsze, ale bez możliwości jakiejkolwiek modyfikacji w przyszłości




> Proszę o komentarz czy do tej pory wymienione kable będą współpracowały z każdym systemem?


Ze sporą większością TAK.

----------


## kasprzyk

> - mam już rów wykopany od rozdzielni głównej do domu - wybrany przewód 5x10 YKY (ok czy nie ok?) - proszę skomentować


jaki odcinek tego kabla ? (YKY - kabel) Jaki układ sieci - jeśli nie TN-S (nie spotkałem się jeszcze) to zamiast 5x10mm połóż 4x16mm.
Pamiętaj o GSU (główna szyna uziemiająca) w budynku i połączeniach wyrównawczych.



> - oświetlenie - wybrany przewód 4x1,5 YDYP - będzie odpowiedni dla każdego systemu? 
> 
> Pytanie czy to ma być przewód ułożony:
> a) od oświetlenia do włącznika i od włącznika do rozdzielni
> b) od oświetlenia bezpośrednio do rozdzielni


Od wyłącznika do rozdzielnicy 
Od źródła światła(oprawy ośw.) do rozdzielnicy 
Jaki przewód, ilość przewodów  uzależniona od ilości niezależnych opraw - jeżeli w pokoju będzie 1 oprawa na 3 żarówki np. załączana jedna sekcja 1 żarówka, druga sekcja dwie żarówki od rozdzielnicy do oprawy prowadzisz Ydy 4x1,5mm, jeżeli w tym pokoju będzie dodatkowo pojedynczy kinkiet - od niego do rozdzielnicy jeden przewód YDY 3x1,5mm. Dla tych opraw musisz teraz przyporządkować przewody od wyłącznika do rozdzielnicy czyli do jednej puszki YDY 4x1,5 do drugiej YDY 3x 1,5.  
Jest to droższe rozwiązanie, położysz więcej przewodów, potrzebujesz więcej miejsca w rozdzielnicy, potrzebujesz dodatkowe elementy (np. zugi).
Jeżeli na tym etapie wybrałbyś np. przyciski programowalne - zamiast dwóch przewodów (YDY 3x1,5  YDY 4x1,5) prowadzisz jeden magistralny, który obsłuży kilka takich wyłączników (lub kilka pomieszczeń) dodatkowo w takim przycisku możesz mieć zaimplementowaną czujkę temperatury, a dowolnym klawiszem na przycisku mógłbyś np. sterować furtką przed domem, bramą czy innym elementem instalacji.



> (nie przewiduję "dyskoteki" w domu i jakiś sekwencji czy scen świetlnych jak na pokazie laserowym )


No tak, ale chciałbyś mieć możliwość np. zdalnego wyłączenia światła, czy symulacji obecności. Wprowadzając kod zazbrajający alarm w mieszkaniu - automatycznie wyłączysz wszystkie światła, po zmierzchu zapalisz te potrzebne do wyjścia/wyjazdu.



> - gniazdka - wybrany przewód 3x2,5 YDYP - każdy pokój łączony po obwodzie od gniazda do gniazda


Ale zasilony tylko z jednej strony. Stosuj zasadę - łazienki osobny obwód, gniazda zewnętrzne osobny obwód, garaż, pomieszczenie techniczne - osobny obwód, do 10 gniazd na jednym  obwodzie, każde urządzenie od 2kW i wyżej na osobny obwodzie. Kuchnia min 3 obwody 230V plus 1 obwód 400V

----------


## dendrytus

> Ps. Firma Satel ogarnęłaby alarm i automatykę? ...................................Możecie ewentualnie kogoś innego zaproponować lub podpowiedzieć jakieś inne rozwiązanie?


Taka mała niespodzianka, ale wiele mówiąca o przyszłości firmy satel i pewnych rozwiań
http://www.knx.org/knx-en/map/map.php?id=91ef9d4723614eebf2ae6277bec6572e&reposi  toryName=KNXModelMember

http://www.knx.org/knx-en/community/...list/index.php

----------


## El*ontro

> Taka mała niespodzianka, ale wiele mówiąca o przyszłości firmy satel i pewnych rozwiań
> http://www.knx.org/knx-en/map/map.php?id=91ef9d4723614eebf2ae6277bec6572e&reposi  toryName=KNXModelMember
> 
> http://www.knx.org/knx-en/community/...list/index.php



Może w końcu zrozumieli w tym KNX-ie, że bez Satela automatyki w domu się nie zrobi  :big grin: 

Jeszcze powinni coś pomyśleć o interfejsie specjalnie dla Fibaro,bo jak wiadomo: "System FIBARO to obecnie najdoskonalsze rozwiązanie automatyki budynkowej dostępne na rynku."  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

A tak poważnie: 
Kilka bardzo prostych funkcji, które można zrealizować na Satelu, to jeszcze nie inteligentny dom. Zupełnie inne korzyści da zintegrowanie alarmu z prawdziwą instalacją automatyki. Mam nadzieję, że dzięki zaangażowaniu Satela w system KNX wzrośnie świadomość instalatorów i inwestorów. Czas pokaże...

----------


## Maher

Nie wiem czemu tak nadajecie na satela, może przeskok cenowy jest nie do zniesienia. Jakieś chyba z 14 lat temu (zaraz jak weszła do sprzedaży CA-64 poprzednik integry), zrobiłem proste funkcje logiczne jak sterowanie ciepła wodą, powiadomienie o wszelkich awariach w domu, wyłączenie urządzeń po zazbrojeniu alarmu i w godzinach nocnych, sterowanie oświetleniem) itd i do dzisiaj działa to bez awarii. W między czasie weszła integra i robiłem instalacje w nowym domu i jest sterowanie wszystkiego i nie ma funkcji której nie dałoby się zrealizować (nawet z tych wymienionych przez autora tematu). W raz  z wprowadzeniem integry weszły moduły ethernetowe i wystarczy jeden manipulator, resztę załatwiają tablety i telefony z aplikacją satela co bardzo obniża koszty (np. bramę garażową można otworzyć bez użycia pilota i to z dużo dalszej odległości aby nie tracić czasu na czekanie aż się otworzy (oczywiście w godzinach wieczornych automatycznie zapalą się światła przed jak i w garażu) i nie potrzeba też dodatkowego manipulatora w garażu do rozbrojenia alarmu tylko też się to robi z wirtualnego manipulatora na telefonie - oczywiście można to zrobić też razem z otwieraniem bramy jednym naciśnięciem przycisku, to samo dotyczy oświetlenia - nie potrzebne są nawet włączniki bo można z aplikacji włączać/wyłączać wszystko.

----------


## homelogic

> Nie wiem czemu tak nadajecie na satela, może przeskok cenowy jest nie do zniesienia. Jakieś chyba z 14 lat temu (zaraz jak weszła do sprzedaży CA-64 poprzednik integry), zrobiłem proste funkcje logiczne jak sterowanie ciepła wodą, powiadomienie o wszelkich awariach w domu, wyłączenie urządzeń po zazbrojeniu alarmu i w godzinach nocnych, sterowanie oświetleniem) itd i do dzisiaj działa to bez awarii.


Proste funkcje logiczne dają radę, ale im więcej tym trudniej. Satela zabijają przede wszystkim timery oraz koniecznośc wykorzystywania fizycznych wyjść jako zmienne w systemie. Znam jednego magika który twierdzi że da się wszytko zrobić, ale on wspomaga się własnymi układami budowanymi na atmegach. I nawet on spasował gdy dostał zlecenie z kilkoma ciut bardziej zaawansowanymi fonkcjami.

Jak chcesz to masz tutaj mały "czelendż":

Sterowanie roletami oparte o harmonogram oraz zegar astronomiczny. Rolety podnoszą się rano o zadanej przez użytkownika godzinie, ale tylko jeśli jest już jasno. Rolety podnoszą się najpierw na zadaną wysokość (ok. 5-10%) aby po zdefiniowanym przez użytkownika czasie (np. po 10 min.) podnieść się do 100%. Rolety zamykają się automatycznie wieczorem o zmierzchu. 
Przyjmijmy że rolet jest 15 sztuk. Ile musisz użyć wyjść systemowych aby zbudować następującą logikę?

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem czemu tak nadajecie na satela, może przeskok cenowy jest nie do zniesienia. Jakieś chyba z 14 lat temu (zaraz jak weszła do sprzedaży CA-64 poprzednik integry), zrobiłem proste funkcje logiczne jak sterowanie ciepła wodą,


Stosowałeś jakieś inne systemy zarządzania budynkiem?
Pewnie nie, a ja i kilka osób na tym forum próbowaliśmy zrobić na satelu coś co jest standardem w ID.
Owszem przy pomocy Integry spokojnie włączysz światło i je wyłączysz, ale załączanie po zmroku lub wyłączanie przed świtem, to już filozofia. Chyba, że co kilka tygodni będziesz bawił się timerami, bo integra jakimś cudem nie ma do tej pory zegara astronomicznego.




> wystarczy jeden manipulator, resztę załatwiają tablety i telefony z aplikacją satela co bardzo obniża koszty (np. bramę garażową można otworzyć bez użycia pilota i to z dużo dalszej odległości aby nie tracić czasu na czekanie aż się otworzy (oczywiście w godzinach wieczornych automatycznie zapalą się światła przed jak i w garażu) i nie potrzeba też dodatkowego manipulatora w garażu do rozbrojenia alarmu tylko też się to robi z wirtualnego manipulatora na telefonie - oczywiście można to zrobić też razem z otwieraniem bramy jednym naciśnięciem przycisku, to samo dotyczy oświetlenia - nie potrzebne są nawet włączniki bo można z aplikacji włączać/wyłączać wszystko.


Masz sterowanie przez smartfon i tablet? Ja również i to od kilku lat. Ile razu użyłem w potrzebie, pewnie poniżej 10 razy. 
Otwieranie bramy wjazdowej smartfonem? Mam, ale NIGDY nie użyłem, bo jest niewygodne, a mam to zrobione na Homeserverze 3 Giry, czyli topowo

----------


## Maher

> Masz sterowanie przez smartfon i tablet? Ja również i to od kilku lat. Ile razu użyłem w potrzebie, pewnie poniżej 10 razy. 
> Otwieranie bramy wjazdowej smartfonem? Mam, ale NIGDY nie użyłem, bo jest niewygodne, a mam to zrobione na Homeserverze 3 Giry, czyli topowo


Otwieranie bramy smartfonem akurat używam częściej niż pilotem, bo telefon jest w zestawie głośnomówiącym i zawsze jest na wierzchu i działa z dużo większej odległości, a pilot zawsze gdzieś się zawieruszy. Po drugie otwierając telefonem widzę od razu czy jest ktoś w domu i nie muszę lecieć do manipulatora tylko zrobię to z samochodu.
Odnośnie zegara astronomicznego to jest to trochę problem i dziwię się że jeszcze tego nie wprowadzili (chociaż synchronizacja zegara systemowego po sieci dodali), ja radzę sobie w taki sposób że montuje 2szt. zmierzchówek (jedna do oświetlenia wewnętrznego- załącza się wcześniej, druga do oświetlenia zewnętrznego - załącza się później).
Satel jest dobrym rozwiązaniem do jak to autor tematu nazwał fajnie domu "lekko inteligentnego" gdzie nie potrzeba jakiś bardzo skomplikowanych sterowań chociaż podejrzewam że większość funkcji da się zrealizować tańszym kosztem mając do tego i tak potrzebny i certyfikowany system alarmowy.

Odnośnie wyjść to spokojnie integra 128 powinna wystarczyć na nieduży dom (64 wyjścia fizyczne do sterowania i 64 zostaje na wirtualne równania), jest już w sprzedaży  integra 256 jakby ktoś chciał więcej wyjść/wejść.

----------


## dendrytus

> Otwieranie bramy smartfonem akurat używam częściej niż pilotem, bo telefon jest w zestawie głośnomówiącym i zawsze jest na wierzchu i działa z dużo większej odległości, a pilot zawsze gdzieś się zawieruszy. Po drugie otwierając telefonem widzę od razu czy jest ktoś w domu i nie muszę lecieć do manipulatora tylko zrobię to z samochodu.


Ja mam telefon zawsze w którejś kieszeni, pilota nie mam, bo bramę otwieram mrugając światłami.



> Satel jest dobrym rozwiązaniem do jak to autor tematu nazwał fajnie domu "lekko inteligentnego" gdzie nie potrzeba jakiś bardzo skomplikowanych sterowań chociaż podejrzewam że większość funkcji da się zrealizować tańszym kosztem mając do tego i tak potrzebny i certyfikowany system alarmowy.


A co to za inteligencja opuścić rolety przy uzbrajaniu i podnieść przy rozbrajaniu.
Inteligencja jest wtedy, gdy dom uzna, że powinien podnieść rolety lub zostawiać je zamknięte, bo użytkownik za chwilę będzie je musiał "RĘCZNIE" opuścić.



> Odnośnie wyjść to spokojnie integra 128 powinna wystarczyć na nieduży dom (64 wyjścia fizyczne do sterowania i 64 zostaje na wirtualne równania), jest już w sprzedaży  integra 256 jakby ktoś chciał więcej wyjść/wejść.


Od razu widać, że nigdy tego nie robiłeś. Integra 128 przy 15 indywidualnych roletach z "czelendża" jest za mała, nawet gdyby miała służyć tylko do sterowania roletami z zadania.
Zadanie z"czelendża" jest dość prymitywne i w przypadku żaluzji zamiast rolet, nawet integra 256 polegnie na dzień dobry.

PS.

Z żaluzjami nie poradzi sobie nawet zapowiadana integra 512.

----------


## Maher

> Ja mam telefon zawsze w którejś kieszeni, pilota nie mam, bo bramę otwieram mrugając światłami.
> 
> A co to za inteligencja opuścić rolety przy uzbrajaniu i podnieść przy rozbrajaniu.
> Inteligencja jest wtedy, gdy dom uzna, że powinien podnieść rolety lub zostawiać je zamknięte, bo użytkownik za chwilę będzie je musiał "RĘCZNIE" opuścić.
> 
> Od razu widać, że nigdy tego nie robiłeś. Integra 128 przy 15 indywidualnych roletach z "czelendża" jest za mała, nawet gdyby miała służyć tylko do sterowania roletami z zadania.
> Zadanie z"czelendża" jest dość prymitywne i w przypadku żaluzji zamiast rolet, nawet integra 256 polegnie na dzień dobry.
> 
> PS.
> ...


Nie ma problemu abym zrobił sobie otwieranie bramy mrugając światłami, tylko jak wcześniej pisałem musiałbym mrugać już kilkaset metrów wcześniej aby brama zdążyła się otworzyć, ale takiego zasięgu nie ma pilot, po drugie inni kierowcy/sąsiedzi patrzyli by na mnie jak debila, bo myśleli by że stoi gdzieś drogówka.

Odnośnie żaluzji to po co system ma myśleć za mnie kiedy ma mi żaluzje otworzyć i nie potrzebuje do tego zegara astronomicznego tylko wystarczy czujnik zmierzchowy i przedział czasowy na jednym timerze, po drugie jak coś robiłeś na Integrze (bo wydaje mi się że znasz ją tylko z opowiadań) , nie robisz 15 równań logicznych dla 15 żaluzji tylko jeden schemat dla określonego zadania i dodajesz jako sumę do każdej rolety.

----------


## dendrytus

> Odnośnie żaluzji to po co system ma myśleć za mnie kiedy ma mi żaluzje otworzyć i nie potrzebuje do tego zegara astronomicznego tylko wystarczy czujnik zmierzchowy i przedział czasowy na jednym timerze, po drugie jak coś robiłeś na Integrze (bo wydaje mi się że znasz ją tylko z opowiadań) , nie robisz 15 równań logicznych dla 15 żaluzji tylko jeden schemat dla określonego zadania i dodajesz jako sumę do każdej rolety.


Zadanie to zadanie, nie było mowy o grupowaniu. Zadanie było przykładem, że przy 15 funkcjach logicznych tak banalnych jak sterowanie roletami, Integra się wyłoży.
Ale jak chcesz możemy znaleźć 15 różnych funkcji o podobnym stopniu złożoności i efekt będzie dokładnie taki sam.

Potrzebuje zegara astronomicznego, bo np rolety od drzwi tarasowych czy sypialni zamkną się dużo później niż pozostałe, a oświetlenie tarasu może oszukiwać czujnik zmierzchu.

Zwykły timer jest do d*py, bo co kilka tygodni, trzeba tracić czas na korekty, a to akurat pokazuje raczej debilizm systemu, a nie inteligencję.


PS.



> po drugie jak coś robiłeś na Integrze (bo wydaje mi się że znasz ją  tylko z opowiadań) ,


Nie ma znaczenia co ja robiłem na integrze i czy ją znam z opowiadań. Miałeś wykonać zadanie, o ile potrafisz i podać ile wyjść zostanie zużytych., a nie oceniać moje doświadczenie i wiedzę na temat central Satela.

Jak chcesz wiedzieć, to bodajże w 2003 roku zrobiłem pierwsze gadająco-dzwoniące szambo na CA64

Z satela znam tylko dwie centralki Integra 64 i 128, i starą CA64

----------


## Maher

> Zadanie to zadanie, nie było mowy o grupowaniu. Zadanie było przykładem, że przy 15 funkcjach logicznych tak banalnych jak sterowanie roletami, Integra się wyłoży.
> Ale jak chcesz możemy znaleźć 15 różnych funkcji o podobnym stopniu złożoności i efekt będzie dokładnie taki sam.
> 
> Potrzebuje zegara astronomicznego, bo np rolety od drzwi tarasowych czy sypialni zamkną się dużo później niż pozostałe, a oświetlenie tarasu może oszukiwać czujnik zmierzchu.
> 
> Zwykły timer jest do d*py, bo co kilka tygodni, trzeba tracić czas na korekty, a to akurat pokazuje raczej debilizm systemu, a nie inteligencję.
> 
> 
> PS.
> ...


Odnośnie rolet to jeżeli tak znasz się na integrze to nie dziwię się że piszesz o grupowaniu, bo widać że nie masz o niej pojęcia (robi się algorytm dla danej reakcji i przypisuje każdej rolecie niezależnie co nie ma nic wspólnego z grupowaniem i nie zajmuje x15 wyjść).

99% ludzi nie potrzebuje aby rolety drzwi tarasowych zamykały się później niż inne, po drugie inteligentny dom powinien powinien zachowywać się w sposób przewidywalny i taki aby można przewidzieć jego zachowanie a nie np. każda żaluzja żyje własnym życiem i otwiera się kiedy chcę.

Odnośnie timerów przy sterowaniu np. oświetleniem/żaluzjami służą do wskazania zakresu pory dnia, resztę wykonuje czujnik zmierzchowy i do tego wcale nie nadaję się zegar astronomiczny (po co ma gasić światło o określonej z dokładnością sekundzie jak na zewnątrz jest pochmurnie i ciemno).

Odnośnie zadania to nie szkoła abym pisał równania logiczne które do niczego się nie przydadzą i tak nie będziesz je w stanie ocenić, bo widać po poprzednich postach że nie masz o tym zielonego pojęcia, po drugie nad wszystkimi rozwiązaniami przy programowaniu nie trzeba nawet się wysilać, bo są gotowe rozwiązania na innym forum i wystarczy ściągnąć równanie logiczne i wstawić swoje dane. Po trzecie ja nie muszę robić gadających szamb jak ty na CA64 bo to nie jest moje źródło utrzymania, także nie muszę niezorientowanym inwestorom obrzydzać satela integry bo mogę stracić potencjalnego klienta na super inteligentny system za który mogę przeżyć z kilka miesięcy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Odnośnie rolet to jeżeli tak znasz się na integrze to nie dziwię się że piszesz o grupowaniu, bo widać że nie masz o niej pojęcia (robi się algorytm dla danej reakcji i przypisuje każdej rolecie niezależnie co nie ma nic wspólnego z grupowaniem i nie zajmuje x15 wyjść).


Wróć do podstawki do 4 klasy, tam na matematyce poznasz określenie zbiór. Jest to podstawa grupowania.



> 99% ludzi nie potrzebuje aby rolety drzwi tarasowych zamykały się później niż inne, po drugie inteligentny dom powinien powinien zachowywać się w sposób przewidywalny i taki aby można przewidzieć jego zachowanie a nie np. każda żaluzja żyje własnym życiem i otwiera się kiedy chcę.


Coś ci się pomyliło. 
Nieznasz potrzeb 99% ludzi.
 Pokazałeś tylko, że używając integry 99% ludzi nie będzie w stanie zrealizować swoich potrzeb.
Dlaczego 99% użytkowników integry jak centrali sterującej ich domem, będzie niezadowolona?
Ponieważ albo tacy magicy jak ty nie potrafią tego zrobić, albo nie będą chcieli tego zrobić, bo szkoda im czasu.
Wielokrotnie programowałem integry po instalatorach, którzy nawet opisy robili przy pomocy klawiatury, bo nie mają laptopa.
Parę razy nawet poprawiałem systemy, nie tylko na integrze, gdzie intalatator zrobił wszystko TYLKO na wejściach NC, bo po co tracić czas na rezystorki. Po co podłączać styki sabotażowe, przecież to zwykłą strata czasu.
Po co realizować fantazje inwestora jak np. gadające szambo, skoro można mu to wybić z głowy.




> Odnośnie zadania to nie szkoła abym pisał równania logiczne które do niczego się nie przydadzą i tak nie będziesz je w stanie ocenić, bo widać po poprzednich postach że nie masz o tym zielonego pojęcia,


Prościej jest napisać zdanie o 15 roletach niż wymyślać i opisywać 15  różnych scenariuszy. Ale jak widać dla niektórych nawet jeden scenariusz  pomnożony przez 15, to za dużo.
 Zadanie pokazuje, że Integra nie nadaje się do zaawansowanego sterowania, którego nigdy nie robiłeś. I tyle.
Zadanie nie polegało na tym jak to zrobić, tylko ILE ZUŻYJEMY wyjść. 
Dodatkowo w integrze po zaprogramowaniu bardziej złożonej logicznej funkcji, po tygodniu nie będziemy w stanie dojść o co chodzi. To akurat wiem bo po wejściu modułu KNX, robiłem bardzo wydumane funkcje. Bez dokumentacji papierowej kilkanaście minut na ewentualne rozszyfrowanie o co chodzi w tylko jednym algorytmie. Np. dlaczego w tym algorytmie oprócz wyjść 67,68,69, mamy wyjścia 120 i 122. A mamy je dlatego, że była dodana jakaś funkcja, a wyjścia 70 71 zostały zużyte wcześniej do jakiejś innej funkcji.
Generalnie czym więcej funkcji tym większy pierd*olnik, a jak nie daj boże chcemy coś zmienić, to po prostu makabra.




> po drugie nad wszystkimi rozwiązaniami przy programowaniu nie trzeba nawet się wysilać, bo są gotowe rozwiązania na innym forum i wystarczy ściągnąć równanie logiczne i wstawić swoje dane.


To dlaczego nie wstawiłeś danych o 15 roletach? Miałbyś gotowy wynik. Który potwierdziłby tylko, że integra 128 jest za mała.




> Po trzecie ja nie muszę robić gadających szamb jak ty na CA64 bo *to nie jest moje źródło utrzymania*,


Zawsze lubię jak pouczają mnie ignoranci.
Zresztą to widać, że nie masz bladego pojęcia o możliwościach ID, a tym bardziej o zaprogramowaniu go.



> także nie muszę niezorientowanym inwestorom obrzydzać satela integry bo mogę stracić potencjalnego klienta na super inteligentny system za który mogę przeżyć z kilka miesięcy.


Naprawdę uważasz, że stać mnie na stratę czasu na inwestora, który chciałby abym mu zrobił inteligentny dom na integrze?
Naprawdę myślisz, że jakikolwiek inwestor, kiedykolwiek zasugerował mi wykonanie ID na satelu?
Naprawę uważasz, że ktoś kto naczytał się o ID na integrze na różnych forach przyjdzie do mnie, abym mu zrealizował jego "wizje"?
99% moich klientów wie jakiej firmy ma telewizor, z 60% wie jakiej firmy serwer zarządza ich domem i 99% procent nie ma bladego pojęcia jaką ma centralkę alarmową.
Posiadanie integry satela, to nie jest jakiś prestiż czy powód do dumy.

PS.
Swoimi postami i odkręcaniem kota ogonem, świetnie pokazujesz jakie są "możliwości" integry w zarządzaniu TYLKO lekko inteligentnym domem. 
Pokazujesz też, że Raspberry Pi za 200 zł plus ze dwa moduły we/wy po 200 zł, spokojnie załatwią intergę.
Dla Raspberry Pi zadanie z 15 roletami czy żaluzjami, to pikuś i nawet nie zauważy, że ma tak rozbudowaną funkcjonalność. Oczywiście czytelność algorytmów na Raspberry bezcenna.

----------


## Maher

Nie chcę mi się już tracić czasu na polemizowanie z tobą czy satel nadaje się do lekko inteligentnego domu do ja wiem swoje ty swoje. Nie dziwie się też instalatorom jak w cenniku ujęli zaprogramowanie centrali alarmowej za 100zł, a inwestor chcę aby mu zaprogramowali wymyślne równania matematyczne i podłączenie do systemu innych urządzeń w ramach tej ceny. Ciekawe czy ty to robisz charytatywnie? Znowu nie podłączenie sabotażu i nie sprametryzowanie linii uważam za partactwo, bo to nie zajmuje wcale dużo czasu więcej.
Z tego co się orientuje ze zwykłą elektryką i systemem alarmowym w średnim domu powinno się zamknąć w kwocie 10.000 - 15.000zł na gotowo , domy inteligentne to kwoty powyżej 50.000zł  i właśnie pomiędzy tymi kwotami jest pole do popisu dla integry która instalacja powinna się zamknąć z elektryką do 20.000zł (bo podstawy systemu alarmowego integry już są).
Ciekawe czy ty w tej kowcie do 20000zł jesteś w stanie się zmieścić z kompletną elektryką, certyfikowanym systemem alarmowym i lekko inteligentnym domem chociażby na cytowanym przez ciebie Raspberry Pi (sterowanie oświetleniem zewn./wewn., roletami, bramy, ogrzewaniem i jeszcze kilkoma urządzeniami elektrycznymi wskazanymi przez inwestora).
Zastanawiam się czy masz jakieś rozwiązanie dla kwoty między

----------


## dendrytus

> Ciekawe czy ty w tej kowcie do 20000zł jesteś w stanie się zmieścić z kompletną elektryką,


A co to znaczy kompletna elektryka? 
Jedna różnicówka na cały dom, 1 bezpiecznik 10A na oświetlenie, jeden 16 A na gniazda. Polskie włączniki po 4 zł i jedna lampa w pomieszczeniu, to będzie już kompletna elektryka czy muszę jeszcze coś dodać?



> certyfikowanym systemem alarmowym i lekko inteligentnym domem chociażby na cytowanym przez ciebie Raspberry Pi (sterowanie oświetleniem zewn./wewn., roletami, bramy, ogrzewaniem i jeszcze kilkoma urządzeniami elektrycznymi wskazanymi przez inwestora).
> Zastanawiam się czy masz jakieś rozwiązanie dla kwoty między


Zrobię wycenę dla domu 140m2, a w nim:
*PARTER*
kuchnia + jadalniasalonmały pokójłazienkakorytarz, 
*PIĘTRO:*
pokój 1pokój 2pokój 3łazienka 
W domu?
sterowanie oświetleniemsterowanie ogrzewaniemsterowanie roletamisterowanie kameramijakieś czujniki dobierzemyelektrozawory 

*Wycena*
*centralka:* Raspbery Pi + linknx =350 zł
_________Port IP KNX = 1300 zł
_________ Zasilacz KNX 500mA = 300 zł
_________ Program do zaprogramowania instalacji ETS4 lite = 366 zł
_________ Przewód KNX 100m = 205 zł

Suma: 2521 zł

*sterowanie światłem:*
10 obwodów czyli 2x8 wy 16A= 620 zł
*
Ogrzewanie podłogowe*: 6 stref - parter
*Ogrzewanie centralne:* 5 grzejników - piętro
2*8 wy MDT=1651 zł
Elektrozawory 11 szt=715 zł

Suma: 2366 zł
*
Sterowanie roletami:*
ok. 14 rolet zewnętrznych:

2*8 rolet=1600zł
*
Sterowanie kamerami*
3x kamera IP = 3*500zł = 1500 zł
*
Czujniki*
- 1x dymu = 70zł
- 3x zalania = 3*61=183
- tlenku węgla + integracja z systemem = 125zł
- 4x ruchu = 4*24 = 96 zł
Zasilacz 12V 1A = 10zł
moduły 2*8we KNX = 400 zł

SUMA: 884 zł
*
Elektrozawór* 
-odcinający dopływ wody ok. 255 zł
-odcinający dopływ gazu ok. 365 zł

SUMA: 620 zł

*Sterowanie z włączników na ścianie:*
(podłączamy pod dowolne włączniki dzwonkowe lub dwustanowe)
Podstawowe funkcje:
- Niezależne przełączanie 4 kanałów,
- Możliwość podłączenia 4 LED jako status przycisku,
- Funkcje przycisku:
- załącz/wyłącz 
- funkcja ściemniacza 
- sterowanie żaluzjami 
- natężenie oświetlenia 
- numer sceny 
- wartość temperatury 0-40 °C 
- wartość natężenia oświetlenia 0-1500 lux

Suma : 10 szt.=2000 zł

Rozdzielnia 100 mod na bezpieczniki i moduły KNX=211 zł

RAZEM: 12322 NETTO
+ 8% lub 23% VAT (w zależności od tego kto montuje - firma, prv)
= 13308 zł BRUTTO lub 15156 zł BRUTTO

Dodatkowo z każdego zespołu włączników na ścianie możemy zrealizować 6  różnych funkcji w przypadku KNX 
Możemy też z każdego z tych punktów uzyskać informację o 4 dowolnych zdarzeniach dzięki 4 LED-om

I będzie to koszt INTELIGENTNEGO DOMU, a nie Dawna.

----------


## Maher

Czyli mamy 15.000zł tylko bez elektryki (o elektryce myślałem jak przynajmniej 4szł różnicówki i z 20szt "S" + zabezpieczenie przepięciowe + sygnalizacja + wyłącznik główny). 
Od ceny można też odjąć sterowanie ogrzewaniem (bo to i tak trzeba zrobić, a koszty wciągnąć do hydrauliki).
System alarmowy strasznie ubogi (tylko 4szł jakiś tanich czujników), żadnych kontaktronów na oknach/drzwiach, brak podtrzymania zasilania, sygnalizatorów.
Jakie sterowanie kamerami?

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli mamy 15.000zł tylko bez elektryki (o elektryce myślałem jak przynajmniej 4szł różnicówki i z 20szt "S" + zabezpieczenie przepięciowe + sygnalizacja + wyłącznik główny).


Okablowanie 230V zarówna dla KNX jak i dla domu sterowanego integrą jest identyczne, więc koszt są pominięte.
Okablowanie sterująca(niskonapięciowe) w wersji KNX jest sporo tańsze, gdyż mamy magistralę komunikacyjną, co w praktyce oznacza, żę na taki domek mogę zużyć 50 do 70 metrów przewodu KNX, cena 1,40-1,50 zł/m +VAT
Dodatkowo montaż osprzętu KNX jest prostszy, szybszy i bezproblemowy.
Rozbudowa funkcjonalności też bez problemowa.



> Od ceny można też odjąć sterowanie ogrzewaniem (bo to i tak trzeba zrobić, a koszty wciągnąć do hydrauliki).


A dlaczego? Przecież Integra podobno nadaje się do lekko inteligentnego domu.
Owszem koszty możemy wyciągnąć, ale z PRAWDZIWEGO powodu - integra nie potrafi sterować podłogówką.



> System alarmowy strasznie ubogi (tylko 4szł jakiś tanich czujników), żadnych kontaktronów na oknach/drzwiach, brak podtrzymania zasilania, sygnalizatorów.


Centrala i czujki są w obu przypadkach IDENTYCZNE więc je pominąłem. Cena programowania centrali dużo niższa i prostsza w przypadku KNX-a




> Jakie sterowanie kamerami?


A jakie chcesz. W zasadzie dowolne kamery IP.

----------


## Sztywniak

Maher : obojętnie jaki będzie wynik Waszej dyskusji polecam Ci obejrzeć systemy ID i ich zaawansowaną logikę.
Nawet użycie do tego maliny daje przeogromne możliwości, wielokrotnie większe niż Satel.
Obejrzyj sobie domoticz, jeedom, openhab. Stracisz trochę czasu ale obiecuje że z dużą korzyścią dla Ciebie i Twoich klientów.
Jako małą zajawkę, odpowiem za dendrytysa na pytanie : "Jakie sterowanie kamerami?"
Sterowanie po IP z możliwością użycia :
- PTZ
- wykrywanie ruchu ( z obrazu)
- wysyłanie powiadomień z multimediami na mail/serwer ... na skutek dowolnych zdarzeń wynikających ze stanów czujników/modułów
- rozpoznawanie twarzy 
- rozpoznawanie poleceń wydawanych do mikrofonu kamery
- przerzucanie obrazu na TV w pomieszczeniach gdzie ktoś jest
- użycie kamer jako videofurtki z przerzucaniem obrazu na smartfona, na skutek naciśnięcia dzwonka...
...
Jeszcze raz polecam poświęcić na to trochę czasu, bo naprawdę warto.

----------


## Maher

> Okablowanie 230V zarówna dla KNX jak i dla domu sterowanego integrą jest identyczne, więc koszt są pominięte.


Czyli trzeba doliczyć koszty elektryki 



> Okablowanie sterująca(niskonapięciowe) w wersji KNX jest sporo tańsze, gdyż mamy magistralę komunikacyjną, co w praktyce oznacza, żę na taki domek mogę zużyć 50 do 70 metrów przewodu KNX, cena 1,40-1,50 zł/m +VAT


Piszesz też o zwykłych włącznikach dwu-przyciskowych i do nich trzeba pociągnąć normalną instalacje niskonapięciową




> A dlaczego? Przecież Integra podobno nadaje się do lekko inteligentnego domu.
> Owszem koszty możemy wyciągnąć, ale z PRAWDZIWEGO powodu - integra nie potrafi sterować podłogówką.


Uważam że do sterowania ogrzewaniem, lepszym i tańszym rozwiązaniem jest to pozostawienie piecowi, a sterowanie ograniczyć do włączania i wyłączania stref dziennych/nocnych/po-za domem. Sterowanie siłownikami nie dość że jest kosztowne to siłowniki pobierają nie mało prądu i przy podłogówce nie jest wskazane długotrwałe wyłączanie całego obwodu - duża bezwładność.





> Centrala i czujki są w obu przypadkach IDENTYCZNE więc je pominąłem. Cena programowania centrali dużo niższa i prostsza w przypadku KNX-a


Ma ta twoja centrala/czujniki jakieś normy(certyfikaty) obowiązujące w polsce. 
Jakie ceny są identyczne jak w cenniku nic nie ująłeś - dokładasz gratis.

----------


## homelogic

Panie majster, wychodzi na to że uważasz za niepotrzebne wszystko czego nie rozumiesz lub nie umiesz zrobić... 

Rozumiem że mogłeś poczuć się lekko urażony gdy usłyszałeś że twojej prostej instalacji dużo brakuje do miana inteligentnej. Tyle że wycieczki na tematy cenowe czy funkcjonalne są całkowicie pobawione sensu. Inteligentny dom wychodzi ci drogo, ale przecież satel też jest drogim klockiem. Wystarczy ci jedna atmega albo dwie, robisz płytkę i zamykasz się poniżej stówy za cały kontroler. Do tego kilka kontaktronów, przekaźnik GSM i masz załatwiony alarm. Całe oświetlenie i wszystkie rolety łączysz na kilku stycznikach, do tego dorzucasz sobie zegar astronomiczny na szynę i masz wszystko za raptem kilka stówek. Po cholerę przepłacać fachowcom-alarmowcom co nawet atmegi nie potrafią zaprogramować?

----------


## homelogic

> Czyli trzeba doliczyć koszty elektryki


Sam sobie dolicz. Koszty elektryki pod satela lub dowolny system w gwiazdę SĄ TAKIE SAME więc powinienneś wiedzieć. Chyba że grupujesz obwody pod styczniki, ale wtedy robisz sobie automatykę rodem z lat 80, a nie inteligentny dom.[/QUOTE]




> Piszesz też o zwykłych włącznikach dwu-przyciskowych i do nich trzeba pociągnąć normalną instalacje niskonapięciową


KNXa kabluje się magistralnie, Satela i większość systemów "budżetowych" opartych o PLC kabluje się w gwiazdę. Okablowanie pod KNX jest tańsze niż pod "automatyzację" Satelem.




> Uważam że do sterowania ogrzewaniem, lepszym i tańszym rozwiązaniem jest to pozostawienie piecowi, a sterowanie ograniczyć do włączania i wyłączania stref dziennych/nocnych/po-za domem. Sterowanie siłownikami nie dość że jest kosztowne to siłowniki pobierają nie mało prądu i przy podłogówce nie jest wskazane długotrwałe wyłączanie całego obwodu - duża bezwładność.


Wow. Masz dużo nadrabiania wiedzy. Specjalnie dla ciebie małe podstawy ogrzewania:
1. Głównym i praktycznie jedynym zadaniem pieca jest pogrzanie wody do temperatury wynikającej z krzywej grzewczej.
2. Sterowanie mieszaczami, siłownikami czy pracą pomp jest realizowane przez dodatkowe sterowniki i termostaty naścienne LUB przez zintegrowany system inteligentnego domu.
3. Podstawowym zadaniem inteligentnego sterowania* ogrzewaniem jest nie tylko przechodzenie z trybu komfortowego na oszczędny ale też:
a) automatyczne utrzymywanie zadanej temperatury na jednolitym poziomie
b) optymalizacja kosztów (nauka czasu nagrzewania stref, również w podłogówce)
c) integracja dodatkowych instalacji (rolety jako izolacja, wykrycie otwarcia okien, zacienianie/dogrzewanie słońcem)
4. Skąd ty wziąłeś te bzdury na temat elektrycznych głowic?

_*prosi się o nie czepianie semantyki przez innych mądrych majstrów na tym forum_




> Ma ta twoja centrala/czujniki jakieś normy(certyfikaty) obowiązujące w polsce.


Jakie certyfikaty? Dotyczące alarmów czy automatyki? Bo Satel to jedynie alarmówka, jak chcesz certyfikowaną automatykę to tylko KNX i do tego w DUŻO wyższych cenach niż podał Dendrytus...




> Jakie ceny są identyczne jak w cenniku nic nie ująłeś - dokładasz gratis.


What?

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli trzeba doliczyć koszty elektryki


Faktycznie, masz rację trzeba doliczyć. W przypadku domu opartego na satelu wykonanie instalacji 230V jest zbędne.



> Piszesz też o zwykłych włącznikach dwu-przyciskowych i do nich trzeba pociągnąć normalną instalacje niskonapięciową


Naprawdę? Może podasz źródło tego rozwiązania, ponieważ ja, instalator KNX z kilkunastoletnim doświadczeniem, przeoczyłem to rozwiązanie a chętnie dokształcę się w tej materii.
Do tej pory wydawało mi się, że podłączenie takiego włącznika

i takiego


to cztery druciki.
 Wydawało mi się też, że bezproblemowo mogę je zamieniać miejscami oraz zamienić z prostszych na bardziej skomplikowane i odwrotnie bez jakichkolwiek zmian w okablowaniu.
Również zmiana funkcji czy dodanie ich do włącznika niestanowi żadnego problemu.

Gdyby włącznik z pierwszego zdjęcia był tzw. dzwonkowy, to mogę nim zarówno włączać światło jak i je ściemniać.
Chętnie poznam podobny algorytm dla  satela.
Chętnie też poznam algorytm dzięki któremu satel tak zastartuje światłem w sypialni, że gdy wstanę o drugiej w nocy to nie zostanę nim oślepiony.




> Uważam że do sterowania ogrzewaniem, lepszym i tańszym rozwiązaniem jest to pozostawienie piecowi,


Nie ma znaczenia co uważasz, bo jak widać po kolejnych zdaniach nie masz ELEMENTARNEJ wiedzy o sterowaniu ogrzewaniem




> a sterowanie ograniczyć do włączania i wyłączania stref dziennych/nocnych/po-za domem.


Chętnie poznam algorytm dla satel, aby mógł sterować np. 6 strefami w podany przez ciebie sposób.
Chętnie poznałbym też orientacyjne koszty takiego rozwiązania na satelu, sam osprzęt.
 Chętnie też poznam ile wyjść przekaźnikowych i wirtualnych będziesz musiał wykorzystać. Podobno gotowce znajdziesz w internecie.
Właśnie pokazałeś, że nigdy nie robiłeś czegoś takiego na satelu, ale gdzieś coś czytałeś o czujniku temperatury do satela.




> Sterowanie siłownikami nie dość że jest kosztowne to siłowniki pobierają nie mało prądu


ILE?
Moje praktycznie nie pobierają prądu, bo są NC. Rocznie jeden zużywa prądu za mniej niż 1,50 i to brzy ostrej zimie.




> i przy podłogówce nie jest wskazane długotrwałe wyłączanie całego obwodu - duża bezwładność.


A kto powiedział, że w sterowaniu podłogówką wyłącza się cokolwiek na długo?
O ile wiem to każda podłogówka w KNX raz na 2 tygodnie niezależnie od pory roku odpala się, aby przepompować wodę w układzie i rozruszać siłowniki.
I może przestań bredzić o bezwładności podłogówki, bo jej nie masz, a ja mam i sobie nią z powodzeniem steruję.




> Ma ta twoja centrala/czujniki jakieś normy(certyfikaty) obowiązujące w polsce.


Do wyboru do koloru Satel integra, Paradox EVO, Ademco Galaxy i w ch*j inych.

Chętnie poznam skąd użytkownik domu sterowanego satelem weźmie jakikolwiek certyfikat i jakim cudem będzie spełniam jakiekolwiek normy w sterowaniu ID, tym bardziej, że normą nie tylko europejską w tej kwestii jest KNX, a satel jak na razie nie ma jakichkolwiek certyfikatów KNX.
Nie wiedziałem też, że wystarczy mieć certyfikowane podzespoły, aby całość miała jakikolwiek certyfikat.




> Jakie ceny są identyczne jak w cenniku nic nie ująłeś - dokładasz gratis.


A jakie znaczenia ma ile ja zarabiam?
Temat dotyczy możliwości, a nie moich zarobków. 
Ale jak chcesz wiedzieć to za  samo zaprogramowanie tych 15 rolet z "czelendża" wziąłbym pewnie z 2 tys.

PS.
*Maher* to co wyprawiasz to jakiś intelektualny masochizm? 
Pokazywanie swoje niewiedzy cię jakoś podnieca?
Myślisz, że ludzie zachwycą się twoim brekiem doświadczenia i elementarnej wiedzy i będą ci klaskać, bo twoje pomysły są co prawdą bezużyteczne czy wręcz niebezpieczne, ale są tanie?
Jak widać z twoich postów większości rzeczy nie robiłeś, ale czytałeś, że ktoś, gdzieś podobno zrobił coś takiego, ale mimo to proponujesz, aby ludzie marnowali własny czas i pieniądze na twoje niesprawdzone rozwiązania.
Ja w przeciwieństwie do ciebie staram się pokazywać i sugerować rozwiązania, które znam i przetestowałem.
Przykładem jest skomplikowana logika na satelu. Można zrobić jako wariant przejściowy i tylko tyle. 
Po tygodniu czy  dwóch nie jesteś w stanie bez dokumentacji papierowej dojść co zrobiłeś i z których we/wy korzysta dany algorytm. A co będzie po pół roku? A co będzie jak nie zrobiłeś dokumentacji albo się zawieruszyła?
Można wykorzystać timer i niewiele więcej.

----------


## Maher

> Faktycznie, masz rację trzeba doliczyć. W przypadku domu opartego na satelu wykonanie instalacji 230V jest zbędne.
> 
> Naprawdę? Może podasz źródło tego rozwiązania, ponieważ ja, instalator KNX z kilkunastoletnim doświadczeniem, przeoczyłem to rozwiązanie a chętnie dokształcę się w tej materii.
> Do tej pory wydawało mi się, że podłączenie takiego włącznika
> 
> i takiego
> 
> 
> to cztery druciki.
> ...


Jak zwykle wszystko przekręcasz i dalsza dyskusja nie ma najmniejszego sensu.
Ja pisałem że z całą elektryką i "lekko inteligentnym " domem opartym na sateli można zamknąć się w 20.000zł , u ciebie jest to 15.000 i elektryka jest zbędna. Tak samo nie widzę tych twoich 50-70m przewodu na cały dom. Odnośnie ogrzewania podłogowego to może ją masz, ale nie masz najmniejszego pojęcia jak powinno się nią ekonomicznie sterować, zresztą koszty 1,5zł jak ty to wyliczyłeś razy 25 pętli to dla ciebie żadne koszty plus dodatkowe koszty za nieumiejętne sterowanie, a to jest początek kosztów przy twoim inteligentnym domu, zresztą ja ktoś u ciebie wyda za elektrykę w inteligentnym domu  powyżej 50.000zł to nie ma się co dziwić że koszty kilku tysięcy za jego utrzymanie będą robić na nim  wrażenie.
Tak jak wyżej pisałem BEZ ODZEWU.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tak samo nie widzę tych twoich 50-70m przewodu na cały dom.


UAHAHAHAH. Włąśnie udiowodniłeś poraz kolejny poziom SWOJEJ ignorancji. Nei ma znaczenia czego "nie widzisz", ponieważ FAKTY są takie, że można zrobić tej wielkości dom na 50-70 ma kabla magistralnego.




> Odnośnie ogrzewania podłogowego to może ją masz, ale nie masz najmniejszego pojęcia jak powinno się nią ekonomicznie sterować,


 :jaw drop: 
[QUOTE]zresztą koszty 1,5zł jak ty to wyliczyłeś razy 25 pętli [/QUOTE
 :jaw drop: Jakie 25 pętli? 




> to dla ciebie żadne koszty plus dodatkowe koszty za nieumiejętne sterowanie,


Udowodnij IGNORANCIE, że nie mam pojęcia o sterowaniu podłogowym i udowodnij, że tracę kasę. 

Jesteś po prostu ŻAŁOSNY i nie ukrywam, że bawi mnie to.




> a to jest początek kosztów przy twoim inteligentnym domu, zresztą ja ktoś u ciebie wyda za elektrykę w inteligentnym domu  powyżej 50.000zł to nie ma się co dziwić że koszty kilku tysięcy za jego utrzymanie będą robić na nim  wrażenie.


Nie będę żądał od ciebie potwierdzenie tych kompletnych bredni, bo będziesz musiał złamać dane słowo: 


> BEZ ODZEWU


. A wszyscy woleliby abyś już skończył z tymi swoimi mądrościami.




> Tak jak wyżej pisałem BEZ ODZEWU.


I chwała bogu najwyższemu co króluje w niebiesiech, że pozbyłem się kolejnego napuszonego, kompletnego ignoranta w tym wątku. AMEN.

----------


## Marian_D

> bo integra jakimś cudem nie ma do tej pory zegara astronomicznego.


To wszystko kwestia kosztów. Taki zegar zajmuje pamięć, a tej w Integrze nie ma za dużo (a na dzisiejsze czasy to w zasadzie bardzo mało). Oczywiście jeśli ktoś chce samego bardzo prostego sterowania to Integra może mu wystarczyć. Przynajmniej na początek. A jak wiadomo apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia.

Szkoda tylko że niektórzy dostawcy wciskają nieświadomym użytkownikom Integrę jako system inteligentnego domu. Gdy jeszcze byłem na etapie wyboru systemu i byłem zupełnie zielony, oferowano mi Integrę jako rozwiązanie, które rzekomo potrafi zrobić 90% tego, co potrafią duże systemy. Dobrze że wtedy zapytałem człowieka, który znał i Integrę i inne rozwiązania i opowiedział mi o ograniczeniach. 

Teraz mam Integrę do alarmu a do automatyki inne rozwiązanie.

----------


## Sztywniak

@Marian_D : jaki wybrałeś system ID, bo nie pochwaliłeś się w końcu i na jakie kompromisy musiałeś się zgodzić ?

----------


## Marian_D

> @Marian_D : jaki wybrałeś system ID, bo nie pochwaliłeś się w końcu i na jakie kompromisy musiałeś się zgodzić ?


Zdecydowałem się na KNX i pociągnąłem kable pod niego ale przed samą instalacją okazało się, że nic nie będę mógł sam ustawiać i w końcu zrezygnowałem. Nie mam zamiaru wołać instalatora żeby sobie coś ustawić. W tej chwili mam centralkę fibaro i kilkanaście modułów, które realizują mi podstawowe funkcje. Dużo rzeczy zostało jeszcze do podłączenia np. w salonie całe światło mam połączone na jednym obwodzie zamiast na pięciu jak planowałem. Wszystkie kable od gniazdek i lamp zbiegają się w szafie w piwnicy i część z nich jest połączonych tymczasowo z wykorzystaniem zwykłych przekaźników na tyle na ile dało się pociągnąć od przełączników z wykorzystaniem kabli rozłożonych z myślą o KNX. Rzeźba straszna ale co zrobić  :sad: 

Mówiąc szczerze popełniłem ogromny błąd nie pytając o wszystko w odpowiednim momencie i teraz mam spory problem.  :sad:

----------


## dendrytus

> Zdecydowałem się na KNX i pociągnąłem kable pod niego ale przed samą instalacją okazało się, że nic nie będę mógł sam ustawiać i w końcu zrezygnowałem. Nie mam zamiaru wołać instalatora żeby sobie coś ustawić.



A kto ci takich bzdur nagadał?

----------


## Marian_D

Instalator który miał to instalować. Program do konfiguracji podobno jest płatny i trzeba przejść jakieś szkolenie żeby go dostać. Ja długo pracowałem w firmie co robiła automatykę więc było mi to mocno nie na rękę i w końcu zainstalowałem fibaro. Słabo to się nadaje do mojego konkretnego budynku i instalacji, którą mam położoną, ale wielkiego wyboru nie miałem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Instalator który miał to instalować. Program do konfiguracji podobno jest płatny i trzeba przejść jakieś szkolenie żeby go dostać. Ja długo pracowałem w firmie co robiła automatykę więc było mi to mocno nie na rękę i w końcu zainstalowałem fibaro. Słabo to się nadaje do mojego konkretnego budynku i instalacji, którą mam położoną, ale wielkiego wyboru nie miałem.


Program w wersji Lite kosztuje 100€, ale można go zdobyć za darmo przechodząc i zdając bezpłatne szkolenie online. I tak jest od kilku lat.
Jedyne ograniczenie to 20 urządzeń, co w przypadku rozbudowanych instalacji powoduje, że trzeba np. rozdzielić piętro i parter na dwa obiekty.
Szkolenie online jest proste i ma za zadanie pokazanie zasad konfiguracji i wprowadzenie do KNX i ETS-a.
Nie da się zaprogramować KNX-a bez poznania zasad konfiguracji, ale to dotyczy wszystkich systemów.
Pełna wersja programu do programowania ETS to około 900€.

----------


## Marian_D

W przypadku mojej instalacji miało być zdecydowanie więcej modułów niż 20. Czyli jednym słowem by móc samodzielnie konfigurować system KNX, musiałbym zapłacić dodatkowo 4200 pln za program do konfiguracji. Więc to co powiedział mi instalator to żadna "bzdura" jak to napisałeś, tylko fakt - bez zapłacenia 4200 pln i przejścia szkolenia jak normalny instalator nie mógłbym konfigurować sobie systemu samodzielnie. Szkoda tylko, że od razu tego nie mówicie bo wtedy w ogóle przestałbym brać pod uwagę KNXa ze względu na jego zbyt wysoką jak dla mnie cenę.

----------


## El*ontro

> (...)
> 
> Mówiąc szczerze popełniłem ogromny błąd nie pytając o wszystko w odpowiednim momencie i teraz mam spory problem.


Największy błąd popełniłeś rezygnując z systemu KNX. Jeżeli chciałeś traktować to jako poligon doświadczalny i wszystko konfigurować samemu, to zakup oprogramowania nie byłby pewnie wielkim problemem. 
Ale warto też zastanowić się, co chciałbyś sobie ustawiać. Zmian w konfiguracji całej instalacji nie wykonuje się co tydzień, a jedna zmiana jest zwykle wliczona w cenę uruchomienia instalacji.

----------


## Marian_D

Gdybym został na etapie wyceny poinformowany że muszę zapłacić dodatkowo 1000 eur, to nie byłoby problemu. Po prostu wybrałbym inny system bo od razu wiedziałbym że KNX jest dla mnie zbyt drogi. Miałem dokładnie określony budżet a te dodatkowe 4200 pln mogę spożytkować na wiele innych sposobów. Nie każdy musi mieć mercedesa, niektórym wystarczy Skoda.

----------


## El*ontro

Czyli rozumiem, że cena instalacji KNX była za wysoka właśnie o ten program.
Efekt jest taki, że powstała instalacja okablowana pod stabilny system, ale zastosowano wątpliwej sławy urządzenia. Do tego nie jest to w pełni uruchomiona. Nie powiedziałbym, że to wybór między mercedesem a skodą.

----------


## dendrytus

> W przypadku mojej instalacji miało być zdecydowanie więcej modułów niż 20.


W KNX zarówno to 


jak i to (21 wyjść przekaźnikowych)


jest jednym urządzeniem KNX.

Jak chcesz wiedzieć to instalację KNX składającą sie z 64 wejść(włączniki) i 63 wyjścia(przekaźniki) jestem w stanie wykonać na 5 modułach KNX. Byłaby to rzeźba, ale działająca.




> Czyli jednym słowem by móc samodzielnie konfigurować system KNX, musiałbym zapłacić dodatkowo 4200 pln za program do konfiguracji.


NIE.
Jeśli instalacja miałaby mieć dużo urządzeń, to nie ma opcji, aby ktokolwiek bez certyfikatu KNX był to w stanie samemu zaprogramować i wykonać choćby poprawnie projekt w rozsądnym czasie.
Natomiast do zmian pojedynczych parametrów wystarczy lite, a nawet DEMO, które jest za darmo, ale tylko 3 urządzenia



> Więc to co powiedział mi instalator to żadna "bzdura" jak to napisałeś, tylko fakt - bez zapłacenia 4200 pln i przejścia szkolenia jak normalny instalator nie mógłbym konfigurować sobie systemu samodzielnie.


Powtórzę po raz kolejny, jest to bzdura.
Jakakolwiek książka o KNX wystarczy do programowania KNX.
Szkolenie przyspiesza proces, gdyż po teorii są od razu zajęcia praktycznych. Zakończone egzaminem, którego można nie zdać, co jest dodatkowo mobilizujące.



> Szkoda tylko, że od razu tego nie mówicie bo wtedy w ogóle przestałbym brać pod uwagę KNX-a ze względu na jego zbyt wysoką jak dla mnie cenę.


To jakimś cudem twój instalator nie podał ci wyceny KNX-a?

----------


## Marian_D

Kolego Dendrytus, jestem na forum od bardzo dawna i już wcześniej zdarzało mi się czytać Twoje posty. Muszę przyznać że jesteś osobą bardzo wyjątkową. Nie ma chyba w Polsce drugiej osoby, która zrobiłaby tak wiele by zniechęcić klientów do zakupu KNX.





> Jeśli instalacja miałaby mieć dużo urządzeń, to nie ma opcji, aby ktokolwiek bez certyfikatu KNX był to w stanie samemu zaprogramować


Coraz bardziej przekonujesz mnie że słusznie postąpiłem że w końcu zrezygnowałem z instalacji KNX'a  :smile: 





> Jakakolwiek książka o KNX wystarczy do programowania KNX.


A jak się to ma do powyższego?  :smile: 





> To jakimś cudem twój instalator nie podał ci wyceny KNX-a?


Podał za moduły i instalację. Powiedział też że będę to mógł sam konfigurować zapomniał dodać, że program do konfiguracji jest taki drogi.

----------


## dendrytus

> Kolego Dendrytus, jestem na forum od bardzo dawna i już wcześniej zdarzało mi się czytać Twoje posty. Muszę przyznać że jesteś osobą bardzo wyjątkową. Nie ma chyba w Polsce drugiej osoby, która zrobiłaby tak wiele by zniechęcić klientów do zakupu KNX.


Jakoś cię moje posty nie zniechęciły.
Jakimś cudem przeoczyłeś moje posty o cenach i możliwościach ETS, a znajdują się nie tylko na tym forum.




> Coraz bardziej przekonujesz mnie że słusznie postąpiłem że w końcu zrezygnowałem z instalacji KNX'a


Twoje małpy, twój cyrk.



> A jak się to ma do powyższego?


A jak się ma mieć? Zdaje się, że wspomniałem coś o rozsądnym czasie.




> Podał za moduły i instalację. Powiedział też że będę to mógł sam konfigurować zapomniał dodać, że program do konfiguracji jest taki drogi.


NIE DA się wykonać instalacji KNX bez PROJEKTU.
Czyli gość nie miał bladego pojęcia o KNX i nie był certyfikowanym instalatorem, tylko jakimś gościem bez pojęcia o KNX.
Info o cenach jest na stronie KNX.org.

----------


## Marian_D

Oj Panie Drendrytus. Ta Pańska arogancja byłaby nawet zabawna, gdyby nie była tak żałosna  :smile: 

Nachalny, wręcz prostacki i często mijający się z prawdą marketing KNX'a to na pewno nie jest to, co przysporzy mu popularności. Dlaczego? Bo biorąc pod uwagę Pana ciągłą obecność w większości tematów na tym forum, KNX może się wielu klientom kojarzyć się z Pana osobą. A niech mi Pan wierzy, nie są to dobre skojarzenia.

O ile jeszcze niedawno miałem wątpliwości czy jednak nie wrócić do pierwotnego zamysłu instalacji KNX'a, to po tych Pana wynurzeniach na pewno tego nie zrobię. Po prostu KNX źle mi się kojarzy - z aroganckim instalatorem, który usiłuje wciskać każdemu to co sprzedaje, manipulując faktami i obrażając rozmówców.

----------


## homelogic

To ja może dorzucę trzy grosze...

1. Prawdą jest, że KNX jest jedynym standardem z największą ofertą kompatybilnych produktów od bardzo wielu producentów. Ale też jest wiele systemów które gadają z urządzeniami KNX, dzięki czemu możemy budować fajne rzeczy w dobrej cenie.

2. Prawdą jest, że certyfikowane produkty KNX (zwyczajowo zza Odry) są horrendalnie drogie (jak na zdolności nabywcze naszych krajanów).

3. Konfigurowanie systemu KNX za pomocą ETS to katorga i droga przez mękę w porównaniu do innych (wybranych) systemów. Tyle że ETS służy do określenia topologii magistrali, zaadresowania urządzeń i zrobienia podstawowych grup typu włącznik-lampa. Wszelkie bardziej zaawansowane rzeczy typu wizualizacja czy logika większych scen są robione na jakimś serwerze lub panelu. I tutaj patrz punkt 1, czyli systemy hybrydowe. Można mieć fajny serwer zgodny z KNX, gdzie klient też sobie pogrzebie, z wizualizacją na urządzenia mobilne ios/android, za ok. 2500 zł.

----------


## Marian_D

Wreszcie ktoś, z kim można porozmawiać o KNX nie słysząc co chwilę że jest się ograniczonym idiotą.




> Tyle że ETS służy do określenia topologii magistrali, zaadresowania urządzeń i zrobienia podstawowych grup typu włącznik-lampa.


A jak wygląda sytuacja gdy chcę, by np. ten wyłącznik zamiast tę lampę, włączał inną. Pytam, bo mój znajomy ma LCN'a (pisałem o tym gdzieś tu na forum) i mimo że nie jest "grzebaczem", to miał go wymieniać na coś innego właśnie z tego powodu, że zmiana przypisań wyłączników do lamp itp wymagała użycia skomplikowanego programu. Czy w KNX zmiana funkcji wyłącznika z np. włączania lampy na otwieranie bramy garażowej wymaga użycia ETS'a?

----------


## El*ontro

> 2. Prawdą jest, że certyfikowane produkty KNX (zwyczajowo zza Odry) są horrendalnie drogie (jak na zdolności nabywcze naszych krajanów).


Przelicz sobie koszt podstawowego (oświetlenie, ogrzewanie) systemu dla domu np. 150 m2 i odnieś to do położenia lepszej jakości podłogi, czy zabudowy kuchni, abo wykończenia łazienki. Na podłodze można mieć panele, ale można też mieć deskę. Tak samo z instalacją elektryczną.
Oczywiście trzeba zastosować tańsze urządzenia KNX (ale certyfikowane), żeby cena nie była porażająca. I nagle okazuje się, że faktycznie w stosunku do zwykłej instalacji trzeba wydać więcej, ale w odniesieniu do innych elementów wykończenia już nie jest tak źle.




> 3. Konfigurowanie systemu KNX za pomocą ETS to katorga i droga przez mękę w porównaniu do innych (wybranych) systemów. Tyle że ETS służy do określenia topologii magistrali, zaadresowania urządzeń i zrobienia podstawowych grup typu włącznik-lampa. Wszelkie bardziej zaawansowane rzeczy typu wizualizacja czy logika większych scen są robione na jakimś serwerze lub panelu. I tutaj patrz punkt 1, czyli systemy hybrydowe. Można mieć fajny serwer zgodny z KNX, gdzie klient też sobie pogrzebie, z wizualizacją na urządzenia mobilne ios/android, za ok. 2500 zł.


Osobiście uważam, że przy większej instalacji męką byłoby programowanie wszystkiego np. w sterowniku PLC. ETS nie jest najgorszy, trudniejsze jest poznanie wszystkich funkcji oferowanych w urządzeniach
Ten serwer zgodny z KNX to Loxone, czy coś innego masz na myśli?

----------


## dendrytus

> I nagle okazuje się, że faktycznie w  stosunku do zwykłej instalacji trzeba wydać więcej, ale w odniesieniu do  innych elementów wykończenia już nie jest tak źle.


Wystarczy popatrzeć ile ludzie potrafią wydać na płot




> Czy w KNX zmiana funkcji wyłącznika z np. włączania lampy na otwieranie bramy garażowej wymaga użycia ETS'a?


Tak

----------


## kasprzyk

> Wreszcie ktoś, z kim można porozmawiać o KNX nie słysząc co chwilę że jest się ograniczonym idiotą.
> 
> 
> 
> A jak wygląda sytuacja gdy chcę, by np. ten wyłącznik zamiast tę lampę, włączał inną. Pytam, bo mój znajomy ma LCN'a (pisałem o tym gdzieś tu na forum) i mimo że nie jest "grzebaczem", to miał go wymieniać na coś innego właśnie z tego powodu, że zmiana przypisań wyłączników do lamp itp wymagała użycia skomplikowanego programu. Czy w KNX zmiana funkcji wyłącznika z np. włączania lampy na otwieranie bramy garażowej wymaga użycia ETS'a?


Wspominałeś już o nexo, nie wiem jakie masz doświadczenie z tym systemem, czy miałeś okazję "bawić" się manipulatorem LCD ?
Pamiętam jak "programowałem" pierwszą instalację, człowiek po wieloletnim doświadczeniu z satelem na początku dziwnie reaguje na nowy system, wszystko wydaje się dziwne i "inne" - a teraz ... ?  Całkiem niedawno zakładałem satelowski manipulator dotykowy INT-TSI-SSW, niestety wrażenia w porównaniu z LCD-kiem nexo są bardzo mizerne, pewnie 10 lat temu byłbym podniecony jak dziecko z nową zabawką, a teraz raczej rozczarowanie i obojętność.
Niestety, to o czym piszesz - przyporządkowanie dowolnego wyłącznika, dowolnej lampie nie wykonasz na module oświetleniowym  - jeżeli myślisz o tradycyjnym wyłączniku instalacji elektrycznej. 
Każdy moduł ośw. ma lokalne wejście skojarzone z konkretnym wyjściem, plusem tego rozwiązania jest możliwość sterowania oświetleniem bez komunikacji z centralą systemu. Jeżeli ten sam wyłącznik wprowadzisz na kartę wejść systemu - wtedy masz całkowitą dowolność relacji między wyłącznikiem a jakimkolwiek innym modułem wykonawczym oświetleniowym, przekaźnikowym, roletowym itd, możesz tworzyć sam dowolne relacje.
Jednak moim zdaniem najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie przycisku programowalnego, nim zapalisz ściemnisz światło, otworzysz furtkę, wyłączysz ogrzewanie, włączysz pompę itd. to już tylko od Twojej wyobraźni i potrzeby zależy.
Programowanie nie wymaga żadnych płatnych programów, jeżeli jesteś tylko trochę "techniczny" to wszystkie te podstawowe i proste rzeczy (to co pisałeś wyżej) zrobisz sam dzięki dziecinnie prostemu interfejsowi, te bardziej skomplikowane i mega trudne, zrobisz być może także sam, ale będzie to wymagało więcej eksperymentów i Twojego wolnego czasu, ja żeby go nie tracić  :wink:  dzwonię do wsparcia technicznego, gdzie mogę otrzymać gotowy projekt lub podpowiedź jakie funkcje systemu wykorzystać- najważniejsze, że całkowicie bezpłatnie, no po za faktem, że trzeba być ich klientem - w sensie posiadać ich automatykę, ale chyba to oczywiste  :wink: 
Nie mam doświadczenia z KNX - po za zdanym wirtualnym egzaminem - także nie mogę porównywać tych dwóch systemów od strony praktycznej, jednak uważam, że nie ma łatwiejszego, bardziej prostego i dostępnego trybu programowania od rozwiązania jakie oferuje nexo - polecam spróbować.
pzdr

----------


## homelogic

> Wreszcie ktoś, z kim można porozmawiać o KNX nie słysząc co chwilę że jest się ograniczonym idiotą.


Dendrytus słynie z dość agresywnej retoryki, ale bardzo go szanuję i cenię jego opinię. Wiele się nauczyłem czytając jego posty. Zasadniczo w punkcie "nie kombinuj, poszukaj dobrego integratora" ma 100% racji  :wink: 




> A jak wygląda sytuacja gdy chcę, by np. ten wyłącznik zamiast tę lampę, włączał inną. Pytam, bo mój znajomy ma LCN'a (pisałem o tym gdzieś tu na forum) i mimo że nie jest "grzebaczem", to miał go wymieniać na coś innego właśnie z tego powodu, że zmiana przypisań wyłączników do lamp itp wymagała użycia skomplikowanego programu. Czy w KNX zmiana funkcji wyłącznika z np. włączania lampy na otwieranie bramy garażowej wymaga użycia ETS'a?


Zależy. Teoretycznie z zaprogramowania na sztywno w ETS prostych grup wynika rozproszenie KNXa. Jak padnie serwer to padną sceny i panele, ale przynajmniej zapalimy światło czy otworzymy roletę - konfiguracje adresów grupowych są przechowywane w konkretnych urządzeniach. W przypadku hybryd zdarza się że się to olewa i całość powiązań robi za pomoca softu od serwera (wtedy w ets robisz adresy grupowe na pojedyncze złączki). 
LCN jest raczej pod biurowce.

----------


## homelogic

> [...]


Jeden problem - nexo nie pogada z urządzeniami KNX. Na rynku są bardziej otwarte systemy.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Jeden problem - nexo nie pogada z urządzeniami KNX. Na rynku są bardziej otwarte systemy.


Miałeś na myśli centralkę Vera czy któryś z systemów open source typu Open Hab, domoticz, jeedom ?  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

> Miałeś na myśli centralkę Vera czy któryś z systemów open source typu Open Hab, domoticz, jeedom ?


To o czym piszesz to jest jeszcze coś innego. Kiedyś była taka książka:

----------


## Marian_D

> Tak


No i właśnie dziwnym trafem wygląda na to, że obrażany przez Ciebie mój niedoszły instalator mówił dokładnie to samo. Gdy przygotowywał ofertę, zapytałem go czy będę mógł samodzielnie konfigurować system. Odpowiedział że tak, mając na myśli sceny i kilka innych rzeczy. Ale gdy przyszło do finalnej decyzji, to na zadane konkretnie pytanie: czy będę mógł zmienić przypisania wyłączników do lamp, odpowiedział identycznie jak Ty: "A po co Pan w tym będzie grzebał. To się ustawia raz i ewentualnie zmienia za parę miesięcy jak się Pan oswoi z systemem".

Nie należę do typowych "grzebaczy", czyli pasjonatów, którzy nawet oprogramowaniu smartfona porafią coś zmieniać. Ale taka sztywna konfiguracja, jaką proponuje KNX zupełnie do mnie nie przemawia. Chcę móc zmieniać przypisania lamp jak będę miał na to ochotę, a nie czekać aż instalator skończy duży projekt u ważnego klienta i łaskawie się u mnie pojawi - bo od użytkowników różnych systemów wiem, że tak niestety to często wygląda.

Ale ja to głupi jestem, nie znam się i nie jestem godzien posiadania KNX'a w domu  :wink:

----------


## Sztywniak

> To o czym piszesz to jest jeszcze coś innego. Kiedyś była taka książka:


Hehe hehe
Pożyczysz?

----------


## El*ontro

> No i właśnie dziwnym trafem wygląda na to, że obrażany przez Ciebie mój niedoszły instalator mówił dokładnie to samo. Gdy przygotowywał ofertę, zapytałem go czy będę mógł samodzielnie konfigurować system. Odpowiedział że tak, mając na myśli sceny i kilka innych rzeczy. Ale gdy przyszło do finalnej decyzji, to na zadane konkretnie pytanie: czy będę mógł zmienić przypisania wyłączników do lamp, odpowiedział identycznie jak Ty: "A po co Pan w tym będzie grzebał. To się ustawia raz i ewentualnie zmienia za parę miesięcy jak się Pan oswoi z systemem".


I taka jest prawda. Ciągłe zmienianie funkcji przycisków byłoby uciążliwe dla domowników. Często jest tak, że robi się kilka zmian na początku w ramach uruchomienia, a potem już instalacja działa kilka lat.






> Nie należę do typowych "grzebaczy", czyli pasjonatów, którzy nawet oprogramowaniu smartfona porafią coś zmieniać. Ale taka sztywna konfiguracja, jaką proponuje KNX zupełnie do mnie nie przemawia. Chcę móc zmieniać przypisania lamp jak będę miał na to ochotę, a nie czekać aż instalator skończy duży projekt u ważnego klienta i łaskawie się u mnie pojawi - bo od użytkowników różnych systemów wiem, że tak niestety to często wygląda.


System KNX powstał w takim dziwnym świecie, gdzie lekarz leczy ludzi, glazurnik kładzie płytki i tak samo jest osoba od programowania automatyki domowej. A użytkownik takiej instalacji nie widzi potrzeby samodzielnego zmieniania konfiguracji, bo ten czas woli spędzić w inny sposób.
Proste zmiany w systemie zajmują chwilę osobie, która wie o co chodzi i przygotowała porządnie projekt.

Z czekaniem na instalatora też nie jest aż tak źle. Przecież każdemu wykonawcy zależy na zadowolonych klientach, więc z reguły dba się o wykonane wcześniej instalacje. Poza tym system może mieć możliwość dostępu przez internet i wtedy zmiany można wykonywać zdalnie.

----------


## Marian_D

> I taka jest prawda. Ciągłe zmienianie funkcji przycisków byłoby uciążliwe dla domowników.


Wiesz, problem w tym że to nie sprzedawcy powinni decydować co jest uciążliwe, a co nie jest uciążliwe dla użytkowników. To mniej więcej tak, jakby sprzedawca samochodów miał w ofercie tylko szare samochody, bo "ciągłe mycie białego byłoby uciążliwe dla właściciela"  :smile: 

Ja wolę sam decydować czy coś jest dla mnie i mojej rodziny uciążliwe, czy też nie.





> System KNX powstał w takim dziwnym świecie, gdzie lekarz leczy ludzi, glazurnik kładzie płytki i tak samo jest osoba od programowania automatyki domowej. A użytkownik takiej instalacji nie widzi potrzeby samodzielnego zmieniania konfiguracji, bo ten czas woli spędzić w inny sposób.


Ciągle dopasowujesz zachowania użytkowników do możliwości oferowanego przez siebie systemu. Powtarzacie to jak mantrę. Czyżby uczyli Was tego na szkoleniach z KNX?  :wink: 

Mimo że na całym świecie istnieją serwisy komputerowe, to większość użytkowników nie biega do nich gdy np. trzeba przeinstalować system operacyjny tylko robi to sama lub ewentualnie przy pomocy znajomego. W dzisiejszych czasach systemy/urządzenia IT zmierzają w kierunku pełnej otwartości i dawania użytkownikowi możliwości jak największej samodzielnej personalizacji/konfiguracji i wykonywania ich w dowolnym momencie. I tak moim zdaniem powinno być również z systemami IB. 

Oczywiście instalatorzy KNXa zawsze będą udowadniali że to bez sensu, bo na tym zarabiają. Po prostu danie użytkownikowi możliwości konfiguracji spowoduje, że wielu z nich nie będzie potrzebowało usług instalatora i instalator zarobi mniej. 

Czyli jak zwykle chodzi o nic innego, jak o kasę.

----------


## homelogic

> Ja wolę sam decydować czy coś jest dla mnie i mojej rodziny uciążliwe, czy też nie.


Dla "power userów" są przewidziane systemy bezprzewodowe. Kupujesz sobie sam moduły przez net, sam je instalujesz, sam sobie oprogramowywujesz centralkę, sam sobie wystawiasz gwarancję, a wsparcia technicznego szukasz na forach. Dla ciebie nejlepszy będzie z-wave.

----------


## Marian_D

> Dla "power userów" są przewidziane systemy bezprzewodowe. (...) Dla ciebie nejlepszy będzie z-wave.


Pozwól że sam będę decydował co jest dla mnie najlepsze.

Mam w tej chwili fibaro i niestety w moim budynku się on nie sprawdził, a właściwie nie sprawdziła się bezprzewodówka. Na piętrze działa dobrze, ale na parterze, a zwłaszcza w piwnicy, gdzie mam dużo żelbetowych ścian, urządzenia czasami tracą zasięg. Najlepszy dla mnie byłby system na kablach, ale z możliwością samodzielnej konfiguracji. Wczoraj dostałem info o nowym systemie firmy ABB i ten wpisuje się w moje potrzeby.

----------


## homelogic

> Pozwól że sam będę decydował co jest dla mnie najlepsze. Mam w tej chwili fibaro i niestety w moim budynku się on nie sprawdził, a właściwie nie sprawdziła się bezprzewodówka.


Ha! Polecenie z-wave było głęboko sarkastyczne, ale jak widzę ty już przeszedłeś przez te maliny. Widzę też że nie myliłem się co do targetu, jesteś jednym z tych jeleni  :wink: 
Przy okazji, urządzenia F. tracą zasięg z innych przyczyn niż żelbet. Są na rynku bezprzewodówki które jak raz złapią zasięg to go potem nie gubią. 

ABB to najczystszy aryjski KNX, upewnij się czy dobrze pana sprzedawcę zrozumiałeś...

----------


## Marian_D

> Przy okazji, urządzenia F. tracą zasięg z innych przyczyn niż żelbet. Są na rynku bezprzewodówki które jak raz złapią zasięg to go potem nie gubią.


Z jakich? Przyczyną jest zwave czy jakiś błąd w centralce? Bo jeśli centralka, to mogę jeszcze spróbować wymienić ją na inną bo producentów centralek o podobnej lub nawet większej funkcjonalności jak fibaro jest kilku.





> ABB to najczystszy aryjski KNX, upewnij się czy dobrze pana sprzedawcę zrozumiałeś...


To masz nieaktualne informacje. ABB wypuściło nowy system kablowy, nie oparty na KNX, w którym dają użytkownikowi pełne możliwości konfiguracji. Jak widać ABB zaczyna podążać w tym samym kierunku, co Samsung czy Apple. Zwiastun zmian na rynku?  :wink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skGAI-tSTE0

----------


## homelogic

> Z jakich? Przyczyną jest zwave czy jakiś błąd w centralce? Bo jeśli centralka, to mogę jeszcze spróbować wymienić ją na inną bo producentów centralek o podobnej lub nawet większej funkcjonalności jak fibaro jest kilku.


Podpytaj Sztywniaka, on jest ekspertem w tej działce. 




> To masz nieaktualne informacje. ABB wypuściło nowy system kablowy, nie oparty na KNX, w którym dają użytkownikowi pełne możliwości konfiguracji. Jak widać ABB zaczyna podążać w tym samym kierunku, co Samsung czy Apple. Zwiastun zmian na rynku? 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skGAI-tSTE0


Takie proste systemiki oparte na KNX od lat ma konkurencja, poszukaj sobie np. Vimar By-Me. W takich przypadkach główną rolę gra cena i możliwości rozbudowy.

----------


## El*ontro

> Wiesz, problem w tym że to nie sprzedawcy powinni decydować co jest uciążliwe, a co nie jest uciążliwe dla użytkowników. To mniej więcej tak, jakby sprzedawca samochodów miał w ofercie tylko szare samochody, bo "ciągłe mycie białego byłoby uciążliwe dla właściciela" 
> 
> Ja wolę sam decydować czy coś jest dla mnie i mojej rodziny uciążliwe, czy też nie.


Proszę bardzo. Ja tylko przedstawiam swój pogląd.





> Ciągle dopasowujesz zachowania użytkowników do możliwości oferowanego przez siebie systemu. Powtarzacie to jak mantrę. Czyżby uczyli Was tego na szkoleniach z KNX?


Na szkoleniach KNX nie ma czasu na techniki sprzedażowe.




> Mimo że na całym świecie istnieją serwisy komputerowe, to większość użytkowników nie biega do nich gdy np. trzeba przeinstalować system operacyjny tylko robi to sama lub ewentualnie przy pomocy znajomego. W dzisiejszych czasach systemy/urządzenia IT zmierzają w kierunku pełnej otwartości i dawania użytkownikowi możliwości jak największej samodzielnej personalizacji/konfiguracji i wykonywania ich w dowolnym momencie. I tak moim zdaniem powinno być również z systemami IB.


Sam fakt, że mimo wszystko istnieją takie systemy o czymś świadczy. Natomiast z otwartością urządzeń i systemów komputerowych bym dyskutował. 




> Oczywiście instalatorzy KNXa zawsze będą udowadniali że to bez sensu, bo na tym zarabiają. Po prostu danie użytkownikowi możliwości konfiguracji spowoduje, że wielu z nich nie będzie potrzebowało usług instalatora i instalator zarobi mniej.


Mam klietnów, którzy na co dzień zajmują się komputerami/programowaniem i jakoś żaden z nich nie chce tracić swojego cennego czasu na programowanie systemu inteligentnego domu. Także nie doszukiwałbym się tu spisku integratorów.




> To masz nieaktualne informacje. ABB wypuściło nowy system kablowy, nie oparty na KNX, w którym dają użytkownikowi pełne możliwości konfiguracji. Jak widać ABB zaczyna podążać w tym samym kierunku, co Samsung czy Apple. Zwiastun zmian na rynku?


Akurat system o którym mówisz jest oparty o KNX, tylko ograniczony do wybranych urządzeń jednego producenta...

----------


## dendrytus

> To masz nieaktualne informacje. ABB wypuściło nowy system kablowy, nie oparty na KNX, w którym dają użytkownikowi pełne możliwości konfiguracji. Jak widać ABB zaczyna podążać w tym samym kierunku, co Samsung czy Apple. Zwiastun zmian na rynku?


Cieszy mnie, a w zasadzie nas, że znalazłeś sobie system, który spełnia twoje oczekiwanie i że nie jest to znienawidzony przez ciebie KNX, więc nie będziesz zaśmiecał już forum.
Jak już go nabędziesz, to napisz nam jak się go używa podczas beta testów.




> Czy w KNX zmiana funkcji wyłącznika z np.  włączania lampy na otwieranie bramy garażowej wymaga użycia  ETS'a?


Do takiej operacji wystarczy ETS4 DEMO, który jest DARMOWY.
Tylko jakim cudem nie miałbyś już zaprogramowanej tak oczywistej funkcji.

PS.



> Jak widać ABB zaczyna podążać w tym samym kierunku, co Samsung czy Apple. Zwiastun zmian na rynku?


Zaczął się Weekend, więc nie będę ci go psuł.


PS2.

                              Do El*ontro, homelogic i innych.
 Nie psujcie chłopakowi tak pięknego, słonecznego, jesiennego weekendu, skoro nawet ja tego nie uczyniłem.

Nie musicie mnie uświadamiać, ja to też już wiem, może nawet wiedziałem o tym wcześniej od was.


Ponieważ kilka osób przeoczyło pewne rzeczy więc przypomnę:

*KNX: Wprowadzenie*

*Bardziej wygodnie, więcej satysfakcji, oszczędniej: żądania odnośnie systemów zarządzania budynkami stale rosną .*

        Wymagania odnośnie komfortu i elastyczności w  zarządzaniu systemami klimatyzacji, oświetlenia i kontroli dostępu  zarówno w domach jednorodzinnych jak i w kompleksach biurowych stale  rosną. Również dużego znaczenia nabiera efektywne użytkowanie energii.  Większą wygodę i bezpieczeństwo połączyć można z oszczędnym  gospodarowaniem energia wyłącznie za pomocą inteligentnego sterowania i  monitoringu wszystkich zastosowanych urządzeń. Jednak to podejście  powoduje konieczność poprowadzenia wielkiej ilości przewodów biegnących  od czujników i elementów wykonawczych do centrali sterujących i  monitorujących. Taka masa przewodów i kabli oznacza z kolei wyższe  koszty projektowania i prac instalacyjnych jak również zwiększa ryzyko  pożaru nie mówiąc o kosztach materiałowych .

*Rozwiązanie: KNX – jedyny na świecie otwarty standard dla sterowania instalacjami domów i budynków*


        Aby dostarczyć dane odnośnie sterowania do  wszystkich elementów zarządzających budynkiem potrzebny jest system,  który nie będzie izolował żadnych urządzeń gwarantując porozumiewanie  się ich w jednym wspólnym języku. Takim systemem jest magistrala KNX  niezależna od producentów urządzeń magistralnych i aplikacji. Standard  ten bazuje na 25 latach doświadczeń rynkowych swoich poprzedników: EIB,  EHS i BatiBUS. *Za pośrednictwem medium (skrętka, fale radiowe, linia  zasilająca lub IP/Ethernet)*, do którego podłączone są urządzenia  magistralne, mogą one przesyłać między sobą informacje. Urządzenia  magistralne to czujniki (sensory) i elementy wykonawcze potrzebne do  sterowania wyposażeniem budynku takim jak: oświetlenie, żaluzje/rolety,  systemy bezpieczeństwa, sygnalizacji i monitoringu, bramki do systemów  sterowania budynkiem, sterowania zdalnego, pomiarów, sterowania  urządzeniami audio/video, AGD itp. Wszystkie te funkcje mogą być  sterowane, monitorowane i sygnalizowane za pośrednictwem ujednoliconego  systemu bez potrzeby instalowania centrali sterowniczej.

*Co oznacza “standard światowy”*



Instalacje na całym świecie: świat sterowania domami i budynkami “rozmawia” w języku KNX. Kilkanaście milionów dobrze działających instalacji KNX znajduje się nie tylko w Europie lecz również na Dalekim Wschodzie, w Ameryce Północnej i Południowej – to dowód na to jak atrakcyjny jest system KNX. Ponad 360 wytwórców będących członkami KNX oferuje w swoich katalogach ponad 7.000 produktów, certyfikowanych przez KNX, z różnych dziedzin zastosowań.*
Co oznacza “standard otwarty”*  



KNX jest zatwierdzony jako norma międzynarodowa (ISO/IEC 14543-3) jak również jako norma europejska (CENELEC EN 50090 i CEN EN 13321-1) i norma chińska (GB/T 20965). Dlatego KNX jest standardem z zabezpieczoną przyszłością. Urządzenia KNX wyprodukowane przez różnych producentów mogą być ze sobą łączone – logo znaku towarowego KNX gwarantuje ich współpracę i współdziałanie. *Dlatego KNX jest jedynym na świecie otwartym standardem sterowania instalacjami domów i budynków.*

*Co oznacza “sterowanie domów i budynków”*



Korzyści w każdym rodzaju budynków: Od kompleksu biurowego do domku jednorodzinnego. Niezależnie od tego jaki to budynek KNX otwiera zupełnie nowe możliwości dla systemów sterowania budynkiem utrzymując jednocześnie koszty na akceptowalnym poziomie. KNX pozwala na rozwiązania, które można zrealizować w technice tradycyjnej ponosząc jednak wtedy większy wysiłek i koszty. Wszystkie aplikacje zastosowane w domu mogą być sterowane poprzez panel dotykowy. Od ogrzewania, wentylacji, kontroli dostępu do sterowania zdalnego wszystkich urządzeń w domu – KNX pozwala w domach i budynkach w zupełnie nowy sposób zwiększyć komfort, bezpieczeństwo i oszczędność energii.

----------


## Marian_D

> *Rozwiązanie: KNX – jedyny na świecie otwarty standard dla sterowania instalacjami domów i budynków*


To marketingowe oszustwo. Jest na świecie kilka otwartych standardów służących do sterowania instalacjami domów i budynków.

Wciskasz te swoje marketingowe kity na każdym kroku, że aż się rzygać chce.

----------


## dendrytus

> To marketingowe oszustwo. Jest na świecie kilka otwartych standardów służących do sterowania instalacjami domów i budynków.



Skoro to oszustwo i są inne otwarte standardy, to poproszę o info o nich.

PS.
 Przecież mogłeś od razu je podać.

----------


## Marian_D

X10? Ale zapewne zaraz powiesz że nikt tego nie używa i w ogóle jest do d... Modbus? No tak, ale to automatyka przemysłowa a to że jest używany przez wielu producentów urządzeń domowych (pompy ciepła, kotły, hvac itp) jako interfejs to w ogóle bez sensu. Bo-dendrytus-wie-lepiej.

Tak czy inaczej, KNX nie jest jedynym otwartym standardem służącym do sterowania urządzeniami automatyki budynkowej.

----------


## dendrytus

> X10? Ale zapewne zaraz powiesz że nikt tego nie używa i w ogóle jest do d... Modbus? No tak, ale to automatyka przemysłowa a to że jest używany przez wielu producentów urządzeń domowych (pompy ciepła, kotły, hvac itp) jako interfejs to w ogóle bez sensu. Bo-dendrytus-wie-lepiej.


No to opuść rolety przy pomocy X10 i ściemnij światło w salonie przy pomocy modbusa.
Jeszcze coś?




> Tak czy inaczej, KNX nie jest jedynym otwartym standardem służącym do sterowania urządzeniami automatyki budynkowej.


Niestety jest i jak widać nawet NIE POTRAFIŁEŚ ZNALEŹĆ czegoś co faktycznie jest otwartm systemem do ID/IB

----------


## Marian_D

> No to opuść rolety przy pomocy X10 i ściemnij światło w salonie przy pomocy modbusa.
> Jeszcze coś?


Bez problemu. Wygooglanie informacji zajęło mi kilka minut. Jako "ekspert" od IB powinieneś wiedzieć jak to zrobić.

----------


## Marian_D

> Po ch*j mi ta wiedza?


Widzę że wchodzimy do rynsztoka.

Ale fakt. Tobie nie jest do niczego potrzebna. I tak wielbisz KNX'a i gnoisz wszystko inne i nic tego nie zmieni.

A ta wiedza przydałaby Ci się żebyś nie wypisywał tutaj głupot, bo nie dalej jak dwa posty wyżej sam napisałeś: "No to opuść rolety przy pomocy X10 i ściemnij światło w salonie przy pomocy modbusa." sugerując że się nie da. 

Nazywasz wszystkich wokół ignorantami, jednak wygląda na to, że z Twoją wiedzą (poza KNX) jest... cieniutko.

----------


## dendrytus

> A ta wiedza przydałaby Ci się żebyś nie wypisywał tutaj głupot, bo nie dalej jak dwa posty wyżej sam napisałeś: "No to opuść rolety przy pomocy X10 i ściemnij światło w salonie przy pomocy modbusa." sugerując że się nie da.


Brawo.
Znalazłeś nikomu niepotrzebne info o X10 i modbusie. Mnie nawet nie chciało się sprawdzać czy jest to możliwe, bo jeśli jest, to nie ma to dla nikogo ŻADNEGO znaczenia.

Umiałeś wygooglować takie nic nie znaczące info, a nie umiałeś wygooglować:
1. Cen instalacji KNX
2. Sposobu konfiguracji KNX
3. Ceny ETS-a?

Bardzo interesujące




> Nazywasz wszystkich wokół ignorantami, jednak wygląda na to, że z Twoją wiedzą (poza KNX) jest... cieniutko.


A do czego ta wiedza miałby mi być potrzebna?
Do czego mi może być potrzebna wiedza o programowaniu systemu ID, którego nawet nie mogę zintegrować z systemem alarmowym?
Po co mi wiedza o systemie, który nie potrafi wykryć gazu i go odciąć?
Po co mi wiedza o  modbusie, skoro mogę znaleźć kogoś kto się na tym zna? Wielokrotnie tak robiłem podczas integracji KNX z centralami Galaxy.
Po co mi wiedza o systemach ogrzewania skoro są fachowcy, którzy się na tym znają. Też wielokrotnie z ich wiedzy korzystałem.
Ja potrzebuję jedynie wiedzy jak to razem wszystko pospinać.

Po co mi wiedza o systemie, którego nie zamierzam instalować?
Jeśli coś jest szrotem, tak  jak chińskie sterowniki PLC2011, to o tym pisałem.
Znajdź posty gdzie "jadę" po Streboxie, Darinie czy Ceuronie? Wskaż posty gdzie pisałem, że to chińszczyzna.
Wystarczy mi, że przejrzę instrukcję montażu i programowania takiego systemu i wiem już o nim sporo.

----------


## Marian_D

> A do czego ta wiedza miałby mi być potrzebna? (...) Po co mi wiedza o systemie, którego nie zamierzam instalować?


Po to, byś przestał pisać głupoty o innych systemach jakie często tu wypisujesz.

----------


## dendrytus

> Po to, byś przestał pisać głupoty o innych systemach jakie często tu wypisujesz.


Czuję się zaszczycony, że osoba o tak dużej wiedzy i ogromnym doświadczeniu w systemach inteligentnego budynku/domu zwróciła mi uwagą na moje błędy.

Ps.
Doczytałeś się już, że system ABB [email protected], to "pocięty" KNX?
[email protected] to KNX pozbawiony WSZYSTKICH zalet KNX.
1. Działający tylko z urządzeniami ze znaczkiem [email protected]
2. Produkowany przez jednego producenta i sprzedawany pod dwoma markami. Ciekawe czy ABB [email protected] jest kompatybilny z Busch-Jaeger [email protected], który jest producentem tego systemu
3. Dzięki temu, że jest to pocięty KNX, nie musi spełniać norm jakościowych dla urządzeń KNX
4. Dzięki temu, że nie są to moduły KNX podlegające certyfikacji można włożyć tańsze podzespoły.

Czyli w zasadzie to samo co 50 polskich systemów ID.
A i nie ma języka polskiego.

----------


## Marian_D

> Czuję się zaszczycony, że osoba o tak dużej wiedzy i ogromnym doświadczeniu w systemach inteligentnego budynku/domu zwróciła mi uwagą na moje błędy.


Pisane przez Ciebie głupoty i nachalne wciskanie KNX'a pozostaną głupotami i nachalnym wciskaniem KNXa niezależnie od tego czy krytykuje jei ekspert od IB czy też nie mająca pojęcia o niczym gimnazjalistka.

Po prostu bzdury są zawsze bzdurami  :smile: 

Ciśniesz kity na każdym kroku, a ludzie nie mający pojęcia o IB myślą, że jesteś ekspertem. Jestem automatykiem z wieloletnią praktyką (choć nie w IB tylko w instalacjach przemysłowych) i niezależnie od tego czy nazywasz mnie głupkiem, idiotą czy ignorantem, widzę w których miejscach piszesz bzdury.

----------


## Marian_D

> 3. Dzięki temu, że jest to pocięty KNX, nie musi spełniać norm jakościowych dla urządzeń KNX


Co to znaczy "norma jakościowa dla urządzeń KNX"? Bo z tego co mi wiadomo, KNX nie definiuje normy jakościowej jako takiej (czyli awaryjności), tylko normy zgodności. Kolejna bzdura made by Dendrytus?  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Co to znaczy "norma jakościowa dla urządzeń KNX"? Bo z tego co mi wiadomo, KNX nie definiuje normy jakościowej jako takiej (czyli awaryjności), tylko normy zgodności. Kolejna bzdura made by Dendrytus?


Co nie zmienia faktu, że jest to pocięty KNX.

----------


## Marian_D

> Co nie zmienia faktu, że jest to pocięty KNX.


Nie wiem tego, tak samo jak Ty nie wiesz. 

Zakładasz że to "pocięty KNX" bo ABB ma rozwiązania KNX w swojej ofercie. Tym się właśnie różnimy, że ja nie piszę bzdur "bo tak mi się wydaje".

Przed chwilą pisałeś o "standardach jakościowych" a teraz nagle się z tego wycofałeś.

----------


## El*ontro

> Nie wiem tego, tak samo jak Ty nie wiesz. 
> 
> Zakładasz że to "pocięty KNX" bo ABB ma rozwiązania KNX w swojej ofercie. Tym się właśnie różnimy, że ja nie piszę bzdur "bo tak mi się wydaje".
> 
> Przed chwilą pisałeś o "standardach jakościowych" a teraz nagle się z tego wycofałeś.



Pracownicy ABB też twierdzą, że te system opiera się na KNX. Różnica miedzy typowym KNX jest taka, że te urządzenia współpracują tylko ze sobą, a nie z innym sprzętem KNX.
Osobiście mam nadzieje, że firma ABB na tyle dba o swój wizerunek, że nie wypuści na rynek bubla. A fakt, że [email protected] pracuje na takiej samej magistrali jak KNX jest wg mnie zaletą.

----------


## dendrytus

> Osobiście mam nadzieje, że firma ABB na tyle dba o swój wizerunek, że nie wypuści na rynek bubla. A fakt, że [email protected] pracuje na takiej samej magistrali jak KNX jest wg mnie zaletą.


Hardware-owo to KNX, zmiany dotyczą protokołu. Jedyna istotna różnica to ograniczenie do 64 urządzeń czyli do jednej linii KNX.
Cenowo ID na ABB [email protected] VS. ID na ABB KNX jest na korzyść [email protected] Ale w wersji [email protected] wersja inni producenci KNX np MDT, jest na korzyść MDT.

Oczywiście zaletą jest magistral KNX, dzięki niej [email protected] ma bardzij niż niskie zużycie prądu, w porównaniu do systemów nie KNX-owych

----------


## Marian_D

> Oczywiście zaletą jest magistral KNX, dzięki niej [email protected] ma bardzij niż niskie zużycie prądu, w porównaniu do systemów nie KNX-owych


I kolejna bzdura w wydaniu dendrytusa. Manipulacja do potęgi - byle tylko wcisnąć klientom to, co sprzedajesz.

To nie zależy od standardu, tylko w ogromnej mierze od rodzaju użytych przekaźników - bo to one w znacznym stopniu potrafią podnosić zużycie prądu.

Moduły KNX oparte na przekaźnikach monostabilnych zużywają zdecydowanie więcej prądu, niż moduły innych producentów pracujące na przekaźnikach bistabilnych.

----------


## dendrytus

> I kolejna bzdura w wydaniu dendrytusa. Manipulacja do potęgi - byle tylko wcisnąć klientom to, co sprzedajesz.


Pokaż inny system, który potrafi zasilić 64 moduły z 640 mA zasilacza.




> To nie zależy od standardu, tylko w ogromnej mierze od rodzaju użytych przekaźników - bo to one w znacznym stopniu potrafią podnosić zużycie prądu.
> 
> Moduły KNX oparte na przekaźnikach monostabilnych zużywają zdecydowanie więcej prądu, niż moduły innych producentów pracujące na przekaźnikach bistabilnych.


Jakimś cudem KNX jest praktycznie JEDYNYM standardem korzystającym z bistabilnych przekaźników.

----------


## stkop

> Pokaż inny system, który potrafi zasilić 64 moduły z 640 mA zasilacza.
> 
> 
> 
> Jakimś cudem KNX jest praktycznie JEDYNYM standardem korzystającym z bistabilnych przekaźników.


Sadzę, że polski opensourcowy hapcan spokojnie poradził by sobie z tym wynikiem... co prawda deklaruje nieznacznie wyższe prady, ale przy trochę niższym napięciu. No i nie jest jakimkolwiek standardem... ale ja nie o tym. Wiem że udowodniono ten wynik KNX, ale nie podano na jakiego typu urzadzeniach... i marketingowo to wszystko ładnie brzmi, ale od strony elektronicznej w standardzie KNX IMH0 dotyczy to obciażenia interfejsu magistrali przez moduł. Przecież istnieja niezależne urzadzenia KNX, które maja znacznie większe zapotrzebowanie (ale o tym już nie wspominasz) i dlatego maja wbudowane zasilacze od strony obciażenia. Na innym forum pokazałem w podobnej dyskusji idiotycznie zbudowany moduł rolet ze znaczkiem KNX który na stałe był zasilany po stronie wykonawczej miniaturowym transformatorem sieciowym.

Ps. Przepraszam za mobile pisownie.

----------


## Marian_D

> Pokaż inny system, który potrafi zasilić 64 moduły z 640 mA zasilacza.


Przy jakim napięciu? Taki "fachowiec" i zapomina o tak istotnym szczególe  :smile: 

A poza tym to zwykły kit marketingowy. Zapomniałeś dopisać, że to nie mogą być dowolne moduły. Mogę bez problemu wybrać takie 64 moduły KNX, które będą potrzebowały 10x więcej prądu i nie obejdą się bez dodatkowych zasilaczy  :smile: 

Kit i manipulacja.





> Jakimś cudem KNX jest praktycznie JEDYNYM standardem korzystającym z bistabilnych przekaźników.


Kolejny post i kolejna bzdura (albo celowe kłamstwo by promować jedynie słuszny standard): http://zwave.si/WID_UBS104
Ten moduł jest w STANDARDZIE Z-Wave i ma bistabilny przekaźnik.

A co do SYSTEMÓW zamkniętych, które obsługują przekaźniki bistabilne, to jest tego pełno. Nawet tak tani system jak Zamel ma w ofercie przekaźniki bistabilne.





> Na innym forum pokazałem w podobnej dyskusji idiotycznie zbudowany moduł rolet ze znaczkiem KNX który na stałe był zasilany po stronie wykonawczej miniaturowym transformatorem sieciowym.


To te słynne "Kryteria Jakościowe KNX", o których niedawno pisał Dendrytus, po raz kolejny udowadniając przy użyciu "drobniutkiej manipulacji", że promowany przez niego na siłę standard jest lepszy niż wszystko inne.

----------


## dendrytus

> A co do SYSTEMÓW zamkniętych, które obsługują przekaźniki bistabilne, to jest tego pełno. Nawet tak tani system jak Zamel ma w ofercie przekaźniki bistabilne.


Owszem panie ekspert inaczej, ale gdybyś przeczytał kartę katalogową, to wiedziałbyś, że przekaźniki te pobierają prąd w obu stanach, a nie w chwili przełączania.




> S Wiem że udowodniono ten  wynik KNX, ale nie podano na jakiego typu urzadzeniach... i marketingowo  to wszystko ładnie brzmi, ale od strony elektronicznej w standardzie  KNX IMH0 dotyczy to obciażenia interfejsu magistrali przez moduł.


No to teraz masz większy problem, bo w modułach [email protected] nie ma dodatkowych zasilaczy, ani ograniczeń w podłączeniu modułów do magistrali. Jedyne ograniczenie to 64 urządzenia i nie wliczanie zasilacza. 
Nie ma też potrzeby liczenia np bilansu prądowego.
Jedynymi urządzeniami z dodatkowymi zasilaczami jest  System Access Point 
 i wyświetlacz LCD.
Oj naszukasz się teraz urządzeń z ukrytymi zasilaczami w modułach [email protected]

----------


## stkop

> Owszem panie ekspert inaczej, ale gdybyś przeczytał kartę katalogową, to wiedziałbyś, że przekaźniki te pobierają prąd w obu stanach, a nie w chwili przełączania.


No Marian tu się nie popisałeś. Dołaczyłeś do grona osób które nie widza różnicy między przekaźnikiem bistabilnym "instalacyjnym" i "elektronicznym"... co skutkować będzie ignorowaniem pozostałych niewygodnych uwag przez dendrytusa. Chyba że się mylę co do dentrytusa i/lub ewentualnych nowości zamela.

----------


## dendrytus

> A poza tym to zwykły kit marketingowy. Zapomniałeś dopisać, że to nie mogą być dowolne moduły. Mogę bez problemu wybrać takie 64 moduły KNX, które będą potrzebowały 10x więcej prądu i nie obejdą się bez dodatkowych zasilaczy 
> 
> Kit i manipulacja.


DOWOLNE MODUŁY.
Ale proszę wybierz 64 moduły których NIE da się podłączyć do jednej linii i będą wymagały 10X więcej prądu.
Jeszcze tylko napisz, że mają to być KNX zasilacze. Takie zasilacza są dość drogie, więc bardzo efektownie podniosą cenę.





> Kolejny post i kolejna bzdura (albo celowe kłamstwo by promować jedynie słuszny standard): http://zwave.si/WID_UBS104
> Ten moduł jest w STANDARDZIE Z-Wave i ma bistabilny przekaźnik.


Ten moduł panie ekspert inaczej ma przekaźnik MONO STABILNY, a nie jak raczyłeś napisać bistabilny. Cały moduł pobiera aż 200 mW.

----------


## Marian_D

> Ten moduł panie ekspert inaczej ma przekaźnik MONO STABILNY, a nie jak raczyłeś napisać bistabilny. Cały moduł pobiera aż 200 mW.


Oj widzę, że nie znasz angielskiego skoro piszesz takie bzdury  :smile: 

Z instrukcji "This module is based on latching relay (...)". Latching relay to przekaźnik bistabilny.

Czyli jednym słowem ZNÓW rozpowszechniasz NIEPRAWDZIWE INFORMACJE. Boże... i że niektórzy na tutaj jeszcze wierzą w kity, które pociskasz.


ps. 
Z Twoich ust słowa "ekspert inaczej" brzmią są komplementem, bo to oznacza że nie jestem takim ściemniaczem, manipulatorem i nie wciskam kitów tak jak Ty  :smile:

----------


## stkop

> Oj widzę, że nie znasz angielskiego skoro piszesz takie bzdury 
> 
> Z instrukcji "This module is based on latching relay (...)". Latching relay to przekaźnik bistabilny.


No i dalej jest dopisane "Extremely low energy consumption" więc jest to jednoznaczne. Marian ma rację. 




> Cały moduł pobiera aż 200 mW.


Podana moc poniżej 210mW jest całkiem przyzwoitym wynikiem [być może dotyczy mocy potrzebnej w chwili nadawania.] Wychodzi jakieś 7mA przy 30Vdc. Jeśli się nie pomyliłem to teoretycznie zasilacz KNX o których mówił dendrytus zapewnił by moc dla około 90 takich modulików... Hmm  :smile:  To jak to jest dendrytusie 200mW to dużo czy mało jak na "wyjątkowe" standardy KNX?

----------


## dendrytus

> To jak to jest dendrytusie 200mW to dużo czy mało jak na "wyjątkowe" standardy KNX?


Moduł ABB KNX 8 przekaźników 16 A pobiera maksymalnie 250mW. I już masz odpowiedź.

----------


## stkop

> Moduł ABB KNX 8 przekaźników 16 A pobiera maksymalnie 250mW. I już masz odpowiedź.


Wiadomo. Jeden interfejs. Przekaźniki bistabilne jak to ustaliliśmy pobierają prąd tylko chwilowo. Gdyby ta firma, której moduł do puszkowy uznałeś za energochłonny robiła moduły wielokrotne na szynę DIN to zużycie wyglądałoby podobnie.. no ale to nie jest ten rodzaj instalacji.

Chciałem sprawdzić jak konkretnie wygląda to dla "odpowiednika" ABB, ale jakoś się nie doszukałem tego w dokumentacji... za to znalazłem tam fajny modulik wyjść analogowych... no i potrzebuje on dodatkowego zasilania sieciowego...  :smile: 

http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/c287f8a2d81a4d15c1256f0b0056373c/$file/GHQ6007050P0001.PDF

potrzebuje max. 4VA i dodatkowo mamy na instalacji kolejny wbudowany zasilacz na 230V, który musi cały czas działać... ciekawe jaką ma sprawność i pobór w stanie jałowym. Dla porównania pierwsze z brzegu tego typu urządzenie zasilane niskim napięciem potrzebuje max. 1,5VA... 
http://astor24.pl/sterowanie/moduly-...h/st-4214.html

Gdzieś uciekła ta energooszczędność w KNX... słowem po za uznaniem KNX w stosowaniu przekaźników bistabilnych ta energooszczędność to gruba ściema. Dużo korzystniej byłoby pozwolić dociążać magistralę wg. potrzeb i zgodnie ze sztuką, a nie chwalić bezmyślnie możliwość podłączenia 64 urządzeń do niedużego zasilacza.

Z drugiej strony faktycznie wbudowane przekaźniki bistabilne w stale pracujące urządzenia to pozytywny standard, który na polskim rynku jest niestety rzadkością.

Jednak nie popadajmy w paranoję. *Koszt utrzymania pracy przekaźnika monostabilnego średnio przez 2,5 godziny dziennie przez 10LAT to około 3zł.*

Pamiętajmy, że dzięki automatyce te załączenia są dość krótkie i średnia statystyczna [IMHO] długość załączenia przekaźnika na całej instalacji DOMOWEJ jest mniejsza. [w biurach i instytucjach może to wyglądać inaczej, ale rząd wielkości tych "kosztów" straconych "kilowatów" chyba mówi sam za siebie].

----------


## dendrytus

> Jednak nie popadajmy w paranoję. *Koszt utrzymania pracy przekaźnika monostabilnego średnio przez 2,5 godziny dziennie przez 10LAT to około 3zł*


Jak zwykle u wielkiego teoretyka bez ŻADNEGO doświadczenia.
Zapomniałeś dodać koszty zużywane prądu przez sterownik i jednostki sterujące/centralne.

Dla porównania fibaro moduły zużywają poniżej 0,8W razy 8 przekaźników
Nawet ten z-wave z przekaźnikiem bistabilnym zużywa więcej prądu. 
Jak już się bawisz w wyliczenia to policz pobór prądu przez 10 lat dla instalacji z 16 przekaźnikami KNX, 16 fibaro i 16 tymi z bistabilnym.

Miłego liczenia.

Tak z ciekawości się zapyta, do czego miałbym użyć 4 wyjść analogowych w domu?
No chyba, że od wczoraj murator nie jest pismem o domach mieszkaniach.

----------


## piotrp1

Widzę że wreszcie fachowa dyskusja z Panem *dendrytus*. Ja nie wiem czy On przypadkiem na ma sklepu http://electrus.pl/

----------


## Wikitiki

ja bym nie ciągną dodatkowych kabli teraz jest tyle możliwości np system bredlink i włączniki Vitreous (dotykowe) łączą sie przez wifi i nie trzeba żadnych dodatkowych kabli a jest to naprawdę w okazyjnej cenie

----------


## dendrytus

> ja bym nie ciągną dodatkowych kabli teraz jest tyle możliwości np system bredlink i włączniki Vitreous (dotykowe) łączą sie przez wifi i nie trzeba żadnych dodatkowych kabli a jest to naprawdę w okazyjnej cenie


Kolejny niedorobiony handlowiec ze zrytym beretem, podszywający się pod zadowolonego nabywcę chińskich wynalazków.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Kolejny niedorobiony handlowiec ze zrytym beretem, podszywający się pod zadowolonego nabywcę chińskich wynalazków.


@dendrytus : ja Cię podziwiam, że masz tyle cierpliwości i uporu. To jak walka z wiatrakami. Udanego weekendu bo się powoli zbliża  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> @dendrytus : ja Cię podziwiam, że masz tyle cierpliwości i uporu. To jak walka z wiatrakami.


Ja się świetnie przy tym bawię.
Już się kiedyś jednej chińszczyzny skutecznie pozbyłem.




> Udanego weekendu bo się powoli zbliża


Również i tobie tego życzę.

----------

